# Fear Factory it's Official Dino Cazares is back!



## hetfieldcc (Apr 7, 2009)

In a festival called Metalway in my country(Spain) i have read that the Fear Factory´s members who will play are next:

Burton C Bell 
Dino Cazarez 
Byron Stroud 
Gene Hoglan 

Somebody Knows anything?? 
If you speak spanish you could read it in www.rafabasa.com 

holly shit, Dino is back!!!


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 7, 2009)

Wheres COW?


----------



## Decipher (Apr 7, 2009)

I hadn't heard anything about this...... And the absence of COW and Ray is a little odd..... Although they do have that side-project of theirs on the go.

This would be incredible news, but really odd......


----------



## svart (Apr 7, 2009)

heard something about it at the end of last year but I was under the impression that it was the original lineup...


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 7, 2009)

My buddy is Rays cousin so I will try and get the scoop tonight.


----------



## Sindwulf (Apr 7, 2009)

When I saw the Arch Enemy tour with Divine Heresery, Firewind and Dark Tranq. at Towson, I saw Burton Bell hanging out in the crowd which I thought odd but it could be cool for them to play a show together.


----------



## Leon (Apr 7, 2009)

"Where is COW?" Man, I don't know much about FF, but I do know that


----------



## Shannon (Apr 7, 2009)

Gene playing drums!


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome - first LB and now FF


----------



## hetfieldcc (Apr 7, 2009)

I think COW and Raymond are too busy with Arkaea.As well,who will play fear factory songs better than Dino? I think it´s a good idea... And Gene Hoglan is a fucking machine on drums so he is a good subsitute for a pair of concert.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 7, 2009)

To me Dino made FF! COW's work was good but Dino is the man!


----------



## maniaco (Apr 7, 2009)

hetfieldcc said:


> In a festival called Metalway in my country(Spain) i have read that the Fear Factory´s members who will play are next:
> 
> Burton C Bell
> Dino Cazarez
> ...



where does it say it on the site?


----------



## hetfieldcc (Apr 7, 2009)

maniaco said:


> where does it say it on the site?


 
you must into in that web WWW.RAFABASA.COM - Portal en Castellano dedicado al HEAVY METAL and search that: "*METALWAY - Cartel Cerrado y detalles de la fiesta previa" then press in "leer mas" and you can read the information.*


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 7, 2009)

hetfieldcc said:


> you must into in that web WWW.RAFABASA.COM - Portal en Castellano dedicado al HEAVY METAL and search that: "*METALWAY - Cartel Cerrado y detalles de la fiesta previa" then press in "leer mas" and you can read the information.*



Much easier to find in the website of the festival itself: ·: the METALWAY festival 2009 :·

FEAR FACTORY CON LA VUELTA DEL GUITARRISTA ORIGINAL DINO CAZARES

Burton C Bell (Vocals)
Dino Cazares (Guitar)
Byron Shroud (Bass)
Gene Hoglan (drums) 


Strange, but seems to be true.


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2009)

I can confirm from a very reliable source that Dino is permanently back with FF and this is the new lineup. Burton fired Raymond and COW due to internal differences and Dino will split time with both Divine Heresy and Fear Factory. 

FF will be working on a new album with this new lineup and Divine Heresy will be finished with the new album in 2 weeks with a release around late July/early August.


----------



## Decipher (Apr 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> I can confirm from a very reliable source that Dino is permanently back with FF and this is the new lineup. Burton fired Raymond and COW due to internal differences and Dino will split time with both Divine Heresy and Fear Factory.
> 
> FF will be working on a new album with this new lineup and Divine Heresy will be finished with the new album in 2 weeks with a release around late July/early August.


 Holy Balls........


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 7, 2009)

Gene Hoglan and Byron Stroud! That's half the line up of S.Y.L! This show has to be good.


----------



## TimSE (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome win


----------



## SirToastalot (Apr 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> I can confirm from a very reliable source that Dino is permanently back with FF and this is the new lineup. Burton fired Raymond and COW due to internal differences and Dino will split time with both Divine Heresy and Fear Factory.



Holy moly, and as a person with insider information...how long were you sitting on this development?! 
Wow, I didn't know that Burton had the power or was that interested in FF as of late. All power to him and Dino if this goes well. 
That's a killer rhythmn section. Gene mentioned filling in for Raymond during soundchecks on the FF/SYL tour back in 2005.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 7, 2009)

oh, and i forgot


----------



## Cancer (Apr 7, 2009)

Hoglan.....
in FEAR FACTORY....


...I just jimp'd..


----------



## EliNoPants (Apr 7, 2009)

weird, because i always thought that the original reason for the split was that Burton and Dino hated eachother, and that COW and Raymond just wanted to keep FF going, but then Dino started dragging them into talking shit, so they all told him to fuck off, at least thats the impression i got from the press releases

and lately, i thought it was Burton who wanted to do his other band, and that COW and Raymond decided to do the Arkaea thing as a way to keep doing something similar but they weren't comfortable calling it FF without having Burton on vocals

man, the guys in this band need to get their shit straight on who the asshole(s) is(are) and stick to one story, because they never claim musical differences, they always have something about not getting along and there being drama and shit

either way, the next album should be musically better to the last few seeing as the bass parts have never been a huge part of FF, and they have a superior drummer and guitarist


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2009)

I can't wait for a new FF album.


----------



## maniaco (Apr 7, 2009)

EliNoPants said:


> weird, because i always thought that the original reason for the split was that Burton and Dino hated eachother, and that COW and Raymond just wanted to keep FF going, but then Dino started dragging them into talking shit, so they all told him to fuck off, at least thats the impression i got from the press releases
> 
> and lately, i thought it was Burton who wanted to do his other band, and that COW and Raymond decided to do the Arkaea thing as a way to keep doing something similar but they weren't comfortable calling it FF without having Burton on vocals
> 
> ...



Don't believe everything you read! the new DH is heavy as fuck by the way!
and cow was the cancer in ff, glad he got his karma bill. Dino and Burt are the heart and soul of the machine! cant fucking wait!


----------



## XeoFLCL (Apr 7, 2009)

Holy flying shit.

Gene is in Fear Factory too now? Along with Dino returning..!?

Might as well call it Strapping Young Factory. This is a good thing, BTW 

Can't wait to hear the new album, I never thought this would happen, but then again, alot of bands have been reuniting in '09 so this is the year to do it I suppose


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 7, 2009)

This should be great.


----------



## Bobo (Apr 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> I can confirm from a very reliable source that Dino is permanently back with FF and this is the new lineup. Burton fired Raymond and COW due to internal differences and Dino will split time with both Divine Heresy and Fear Factory.
> 
> FF will be working on a new album with this new lineup and Divine Heresy will be finished with the new album in 2 weeks with a release around late July/early August.



Holy shit balls!!!! My hopes are high for both projects


----------



## tian (Apr 7, 2009)

Holy shit balls indeed, this is great news!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> I can confirm from a very reliable source that Dino is permanently back with FF and this is the new lineup. Burton fired Raymond and COW due to internal differences and Dino will split time with both Divine Heresy and Fear Factory.
> 
> FF will be working on a new album with this new lineup and Divine Heresy will be finished with the new album in 2 weeks with a release around late July/early August.



 This is going to be awesome!


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, I am stoked to hear about it. At the same time, I think there was a lot of bad blood after the split. I wonder how long they can hold it together... or if the _magic_ will still be there...


----------



## daemon barbeque (Apr 7, 2009)

Hoglan is pure win!
I am shure his bass/ride technique will bring FF to a new level!


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2009)

maniaco said:


> Don't believe everything you read! the new DH is heavy as fuck by the way!
> and cow was the cancer in ff, glad he got his karma bill. Dino and Burt are the heart and soul of the machine! cant fucking wait!



Takes Soul Of A New Machine to a new level.


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 7, 2009)

This just made my fucking day! With Dino back and Gene on drums this new album has to be fanfuckingtastic!


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2009)

I am stoked beyond belief.


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 7, 2009)

This is just like the Limp Bizkit reunion except it doesn't suck!

I'm curious as to how things will turn out though and it's got my mind on fire with possibilities and questions, are they going to play stuff from non Dino albums? are Divine Heresy going to become more of a side project for Dino now? etc etc


----------



## techjsteele (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome news! I always thought Dino was a much better fit as a guitarist for FF than COW. I can't wait to see if FF release a new album with the new lineup.


----------



## a7stringkilla (Apr 7, 2009)

i hope they dont pickup where digimortal left off. that was very weak album. divine heresy was pretty badass though. i wonder why they didnt get the drummer from divine heresy. that guy was a fuckin machine. holgan is just a hired gun and even though hes a big name i think he lessens a bands identity.


----------



## Bobo (Apr 7, 2009)

a7stringkilla said:


> i hope they dont pickup where digimortal left off. that was very weak album. divine heresy was pretty badass though. i wonder why they didnt get the drummer from divine heresy. that guy was a fuckin machine. holgan is just a hired gun and even though hes a big name i think he lessens a bands identity.



I agree on Heresy. Not sure how most others think, but I'm still loving that CD and can't wait for more. 

Although I want SYL to come back, I'd be very happy to see Holgan fulltime with this FF lineup (hey, let's see SYL and FF with Gene doing both  ). That boosts FF's identity imo. But maybe it just boosts it to me because it'd be a cool change, taking nothing from Ray because he is an awesome drummer himself. 

Dino coming back is still the big reason for me to jump for joy. Some reunions suck, but there's always hope.


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> 1. Are they going to play stuff from non Dino albums?
> 2. Are Divine Heresy going to become more of a side project for Dino now? etc etc



1. I'd be surprised if they did. 

2. I think he'll split his time with both. For instance, when FF tours in September, DH will accompany FF.


----------



## Necky379 (Apr 7, 2009)

a7stringkilla said:


> i hope they dont pickup where digimortal left off. that was very weak album. divine heresy was pretty badass though. i wonder why they didnt get the drummer from divine heresy. that guy was a fuckin machine. holgan is just a hired gun and even though hes a big name i think he lessens a bands identity.



i agree, i'd rather listen to tim in ff than hoglan and i'd rather listen to hoglan in syl than tim. seems to me that tim would be a better fit if they plan on keeping the ff sound as close to original lineup as possible, but hey maybe they don't. either way i can't wait for a new ff album.


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2009)

As soon as I find out more, I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Groff (Apr 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> I can confirm from a very reliable source that Dino is permanently back with FF and this is the new lineup. Burton fired Raymond and COW due to internal differences and Dino will split time with both Divine Heresy and Fear Factory.
> 
> FF will be working on a new album with this new lineup and Divine Heresy will be finished with the new album in 2 weeks with a release around late July/early August.



Honestly, not having Raymond and COW is just as weird as not having Dino in the lineup.

So i'm half disappointed, half excited.


...Actually... I don't care so much about COW not being there, but i'm a big Raymond fan, so that makes me a sad panda. Gene Hoglan is awesome, but FF to me is the musical interactions between Ray and Dino.


----------



## maniaco (Apr 7, 2009)

It's Official Dino Cazares is Back! Yes There is a God!

Link

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Original FEAR FACTORY Members Reunite

A brand new project has been formed featuring original FEAR FACTORY members Dino Cazares (guitar) and Burton C. Bell (vocals). The band, which is rumored to also include bassist Byron Stroud (who played on the last two FEAR FACTORY albums in addition to touring and recording with STRAPPING YOUNG LAD and ZIMMERS HOLE) and legendary drummer Gene Hoglan (DETHKLOK, STRAPPING YOUNG LAD, DARK ANGEL, DEATH, TESTAMENT), will play a number of shows this summer as well as record a studio album.

Cazares and Bell were photographed (see below) "hanging out" together at the April 6, 2008 MINISTRY concert at the House of Blues in West Hollywood, California and have been rebuilding their friendship ever since.

Dino's tenure with FEAR FACTORY ended in March 2002 after Bell announced his departure from the group, allegedly telling his bandmates at the time, "Look, guys, I'm not into it anymore, I don't wanna play in the band anymore, I don't wanna play with you guys, and I especially don't wanna play with you, Dino."

FEAR FACTORY eventually reformed without Dino and released two more studio albums, 2004's "Archetype" and 2005's "Transgression".

In a September 2007 interview with MTV.com, Cazares  who currently heads up a new band called DIVINE HERESY  stated about his former group, "In the long run, I believe I came out the winner, and I feel that they have bastardized the name, and it's a completely different band, different style. I definitely carried the passion in that band, and my riffs, my style, they were very distinctive. I don't regret anything I created in FEAR FACTORY whatsoever. It will be part of my memory for the rest of my life. I believe I am continuing the legacy and keeping this metal torch alive and bringing it back with DIVINE HERESY. You can feel the hunger and passion in DIVINE HERESY, which I believe FEAR FACTORY has been missing, and is still missing to this day."

DIVINE HERESY, whose status is "unaffected" by Dino's involvement with the new project, is currently working on its sophomore album, "Bringer Of Plagues", for a July 28 release via Century Media Records. The band is once again recording with acclaimed producing team Dirty Icon (Logan Mader and Lucas Banker), which has previously worked with CAVALERA CONSPIRACY, GOJIRA, FIVE FINGER DEATH PUNCH and DEVILDRIVER. Cazares is also co-producing the new effort.

DIVINE HERESY's follow-up to 2007's "Bleed The Fifth" will be the group's release with new vocalist Travis Neal, who was previously a member of THE BEREAVED and PUSHED.

DIVINE HERESY's debut album, "Bleed the Fifth", has sold more than 30,000 copies in the United States since its August 2007 release, according to Nielsen SoundScan. The CD, which has shifted more than 50,000 copies worldwide, was issued in Japan with an exclusive bonus track, "Purity Defiled".


----------



## Variant (Apr 7, 2009)

All hail Strapping Young Factory... or maybe Zimmers Factory.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Apr 7, 2009)

Holy fucking balls, this news is MOST welcome. Regarding a new album, I'd love another demanufacture or obsolete but let's face it, that was ages ago and everyone will most likely be in a different headspace. Dino plus Hoglan = unconditional unadulterated pure win. Two of the tightest rhythmical players together, making musical babies. 
Even though I use (and LOVE!) his sig. guitar, COW never really struck me as anything near as awesome as Dino. Seems like he's a bit of a goose all round.
The soul of this machine has improved.


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2009)

Groff said:


> ...Actually... I don't care so much about COW not being there, but i'm a big Raymond fan, so that makes me a sad panda. Gene Hoglan is awesome, but FF to me is the musical interactions between Ray and Dino.



I honestly think it will be a little weird without Ray, the sound of that snare is just unmistakable. But I'm very excited to see what the future holds.


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, that didn't take long.


----------



## st2012 (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Variant (Apr 8, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> Wheres COW?



Out to pasture.  Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Apr 8, 2009)

Damn, Ray was a big part of their sound as well in my opinion. I wish at least he would have stayed as well. COW back on bass or even as a second guitarist would have been cool as well but not as important as Raymond. Perhaps they didn't rejoin because they are busy? Hopefully they will in the future.

Oh well at the very least it should sound awesome.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 8, 2009)

The new Divine Heresy stuff + this bit of news made my day


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 8, 2009)

Rick said:


> I can confirm from a very reliable source that Dino is permanently back with FF and this is the new lineup. Burton fired Raymond and COW due to internal differences and Dino will split time with both Divine Heresy and Fear Factory.
> 
> FF will be working on a new album with this new lineup and Divine Heresy will be finished with the new album in 2 weeks with a release around late July/early August.


Yes!!! Awesomeness!!! This'll be something I am going to have to see!



Variant said:


> Out to pasture.  Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## petereanima (Apr 8, 2009)

Gene Hoglan in FF? Dino back? WIN!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 8, 2009)

wait... A FEAR FACTORY / STRAPPING YOUNG LAD SUPERGROUP?!

fuck yeah!


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 8, 2009)

This is pretty fucking awesome news... i liked COW's tone better, but god _damn _was FF better when Dino was in. This is great  Who's the new drummer? Excuse the ignorance, i just dont recognise the name?


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 8, 2009)

Great news 
Dino 


*Sebastian goes and cries like a little girl


----------



## petereanima (Apr 8, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Who's the new drummer? Excuse the ignorance, i just dont recognise the name?



Gene Hoglan has played drums for Death, Old Mans Child, Testament, Strapping Young Lad, Devin Townsend, Zimmers Hole, Dark Angel and many many others. 

If you listen to the Death records Individual Thought Patterns and Symbolic, you can hear his "style" pretty good. very cool use of cymbals imho.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 8, 2009)

Gene Hoglan is the fucking man, insane speed, power and accuracy, I can't wait to see this live!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 8, 2009)

Variant said:


> All hail Strapping Young Factory... or maybe Zimmers Factory.



How about "Fear Hole"? 



Demoniac said:


> This is pretty fucking awesome news... i liked COW's tone better, but god _damn _was FF better when Dino was in. This is great  Who's the new drummer? Excuse the ignorance, i just dont recognise the name?





Gene Hoglan is one of the LEGENDS of drumming. He's like Hetfield but... good.

Observe:
Gene Hoglan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nick (Apr 8, 2009)

a7stringkilla said:


> i hope they dont pickup where digimortal left off. that was very weak album. divine heresy was pretty badass though. i wonder why they didnt get the drummer from divine heresy. that guy was a fuckin machine. holgan is just a hired gun and even though hes a big name i think he lessens a bands identity.




and tim yeung would be less of a hired gun? hes played in about every death metal band america has produced for the last 15 years


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 8, 2009)

petereanima said:


> Gene Hoglan has played drums for Death, Old Mans Child, Testament, Strapping Young Lad, Devin Townsend, Zimmers Hole, Dark Angel and many many others.
> 
> If you listen to the Death records Individual Thought Patterns and Symbolic, you can hear his "style" pretty good. very cool use of cymbals imho.





ZeroSignal said:


> How about "Fear Hole"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow!... yeah, ignorant to the max, i know, but shit, that looks like it should be incredible


----------



## LadyKiller (Apr 8, 2009)

hetfieldcc said:


> In a festival called Metalway in my country(Spain) i have read that the Fear Factory´s members who will play are next:
> 
> Burton C Bell
> Dino Cazarez
> ...


I can confirm from a very reliable source that Dino is permanently back with FF and this is the new lineup. Burton fired Raymond and COW due to internal differences and Dino will split time with both Divine Heresy and Fear Factory.

FF will be working on a new album with this new lineup and Divine Heresy will be finished with the new album in 2 weeks with a release around late July/early August.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 8, 2009)

*Sebastian feels weird


----------



## LadyKiller (Apr 8, 2009)

maniaco said:


> *A brand new project has been formed .....*.



Yeah. read this... This is just a project. THat means that the boys in the band will not try to play FF-like. This means they would try some different stuff.
I think FF belongs to the past.
There is just Arkaea, Divine heresy and this new PROJECT.... and a lot of bad blood and confusion.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 8, 2009)

This is great news! The only thing is I never really liked how Burton's voice sounded from Digimortal onwards but maybe that was because he wasn't really into it any more. Look forward to hearing the tunes since while I enjoyed DH's album I prefer his riffs in a futuristic metal context!


----------



## petereanima (Apr 8, 2009)

i will administer some Demanufacture to celebrate the day. loud.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 8, 2009)

This information pleases me.


----------



## hetfieldcc (Apr 8, 2009)

everybody thougth I was crazy,don&#180;t you? I think it&#180;s a great news, because Dino is a machine with the guitar but COW has made a good work in Lp like Archetype and on stage is better than dino


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Apr 8, 2009)

EDIT: Ok, I just read caught the "new project" part haha. I was talking to Chrisitian about this last night and he was like "WTF!?" hahaha. Him and Ray completely own the Fear Factory name and logo, so this will be a new band fo sho.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 8, 2009)

kirkpetrucci said:


> EDIT: Ok, I just read caught the "new project" part haha. I was talking to Chrisitian about this last night and he was like "WTF!?" hahaha. Him and Ray completely own the Fear Factory name and logo, so this will be a new band fo sho.



What? How the hell did they get the FF name and logo? Surely it would be Bell and Herera's if it was anyone's?


----------



## Kronpox (Apr 8, 2009)

this might be in bad taste, but is anyone else getting an image in their head of a bowling pin onstage with three bowling balls?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 8, 2009)

Kronpox said:


> this might be in bad taste, but is anyone else getting an image in their head of a bowling pin onstage with three bowling balls?



You're a very bad man.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 8, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> What? How the hell did they get the FF name and logo? Surely it would be Bell and Herera's if it was anyone's?



Thats interesting


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 8, 2009)

Now that it's been established as a new project I'm actually a little more stoked about this as it frees them up from working under the expectation of what FF should/shouldn't do.


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 8, 2009)

I remember Dino saying he still owned a percentage of the Fear Factory "brand" and had access to their finances and whatnot even after he was fired. Anyway, if you read the Blabbermouth article you'll see that it doesn't actually state that they're coming together as Fear Factory, so maybe Herrera or whoever else might force them to use another name.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 8, 2009)

For sure they will play FF songs...


----------



## Apophis (Apr 8, 2009)

Great news


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2009)

La la la la la, la la la la la. 

I'm loving this. You'll see.


----------



## hairychris (Apr 8, 2009)

My flatmate's just commented that this is going to be "one motherfucking fat band"! 

Still, Gene Hoglan is the fucking MAN - precise as fuck and the king of ride.

I'll wait for a tour and may well check it out. Not seen them since somewhen in the 90s as I got bored after Remanufacture.



Demoniac said:


> Oh wow!... yeah, ignorant to the max, i know, but shit, that looks like it should be incredible



You need to get some SYL and Death on the stereo right *NOW*.

Education is required!


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2009)

hairychris said:


> My flatmate's just commented that this is going to be "one motherfucking fat band"!



That's messed up.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 8, 2009)

hairychris said:


> You need to get some SYL and Death on the stereo right *NOW*.
> 
> Education is required!


 
You know, ive never actually heard anything (at all) by either of them...
Well, one song or two of Death that Harry (HughesJB4) made me look up


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 9, 2009)

I hope he doesn't axe Divine Heresy, I like them way better than FF.

Let me know if someone said anything about this since I didn't bother reading the thread.


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, Dino better make sure to stay right at the front of the stage so it doesn't tip



B Lopez said:


> I hope he doesn't axe Divine Heresy, I like them way better than FF.
> 
> Let me know if someone said anything about this since I didn't bother reading the thread.



They're still around.


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2009)

Bobbo, Dino will do double duty.


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank god. Hope it doesn't slow it down too much though.


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't believe it will. I'm sure he'll figure out a way to balance both.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 9, 2009)

Rick said:


> Don't believe it will. I'm sure he'll figure out a way to balance both.



Yeah ! like.. Zakk plays with Black Label, and them with Ozzy.. the same night... 
so maybe .. there will be Divine Heresy playing before the "New" Band ?
That would be Bad Ass !

I bet Dino could play like that


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Apr 9, 2009)

^ Drunk?


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 9, 2009)

^Playing a Schecter ?








Of course Im joking.. 
Yeah.. probably my earlier post doesn't make sense...


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 9, 2009)

So, wait, this isn´t actually Fear Factory? It´s kinda like a Fear-Factoryca Conspiracy in the sense that it´s a new project featuring key members of the earlier band? So, they have a Sepultura complex now, in the sense that, if Fear Factory continues without Burt and Dino it will be less Fear Factory than the actual project! Woah! hehehehe! I know, I´m a tripper, but I guess that´s it.

Anyway, I´m excited, Dino is the soul of FF, or should I say, Soul of a New Machine now? lol


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 9, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> You know, ive never actually heard anything (at all) by either of them...
> Well, one song or two of Death that Harry (HughesJB4) made me look up



Dude. Go listen to Crystal Mountain and Lack of Comprehension, NOW!

Then buy Individual Thoughts Patterns and Human. You won't regret it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 9, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Dude. Go listen to Crystal Mountain and Lack of Comprehension, NOW!
> 
> Then buy Individual Thoughts Patterns and Human. You won't regret it.



+3


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2009)

You guys will see soon enough.


----------



## Harry (Apr 9, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> You know, ive never actually heard anything (at all) by either of them...
> Well, one song or two of Death that Harry (HughesJB4) made me look up



Man, I don't even remember telling you to look up Death at all


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 9, 2009)

Rick said:


> Don't believe it will. I'm sure he'll figure out a way to balance both.


He seems to be in more projects than anybody else at any given time so he must be the master of practice & performance time management.


----------



## AxeGuru (Apr 9, 2009)

Rick said:


> You guys will see soon enough.



Spill spill spill!. anyway, like others have said, its quoted as "a brand new project" Original Fear Factory Members Reunite | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com 

apart from christian, It soooo wouldn't make any sence if raymond wasn't involved if it was under as FF plus it would be ironic if burt actually did fire chris and ray over dino.. I wouldn't be bothered if dino scrapped DH over this "new FF" or whatever it is...


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2009)

All I can say is Dino will not get rid of DH, he'll be in both.


----------



## s_the_fallen (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 9, 2009)

I've never been that impressed by FF, maybe I'll have to give them another chance.

News of a new DH album is very good though  I loved Bleed The Fifth.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Apr 9, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> ^Playing a Schecter ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha no, not you lol. I meant drunk is how Zakk plays most of the time haha. Although you might be drunk, hard to tell over the internet .


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 10, 2009)

Ohh.. Zakk... yeah ..


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 10, 2009)

Rick, do you know if Bell is going to keep doing Ascension of the Watchers while he's doing this? I really enjoyed that album as well.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 10, 2009)

Lern2swim said:


> Rick, do you know if Bell is going to keep doing Ascension of the Watchers while he's doing this? I really enjoyed that album as well.



Good question. I hope he keeps doing it as I quite enjoyed it too. Although, Rick is friends with Dino so I'm not sure how much he'd be able to find out about that.


----------



## Scarpie (Apr 10, 2009)

this news really excites me as gene is much more innovative than herrera and cow just well who cares but, i get a funny feeling about dino doing both bands. i mean DH wasn't that different than older FF and i predict another stone sour/slipknot evolution to where both bands sounded so similar there wasn't even a need for two different bands.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll see what I can find out for you about AOTW.

EDIT: He said, "Yes, but not for a while, he will be too busy with this."


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 11, 2009)

Rick said:


> I'll see what I can find out for you about AOTW.
> 
> EDIT: He said, "Yes, but not for a while, he will be too busy with this."


----------



## maniaco (Apr 13, 2009)

wow! this is a shit load of pages! im excited to see the positive feedback!
i told dino about this and he was glad to hear the positive comments! i'm glad that burton is finally over here with us in sunny los angeles! it's exciting for all! but seen dino and burt hanging out is trully something else! cant wait for them to start doing what they do best!

As far as Dino goes Divine Heresy will release their album in July! which is heavy as fuck! dino and tim stepped it up took it to another level! and this will not bring down divine heresy because as dino get's more opportunity with FF which is an established giant, it will only open doors for Divine Heresy and Asesino also Aotw. Burt wont stop anything! and neither will Dino.


----------



## Rick (Apr 13, 2009)

That's awesome.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 13, 2009)

Im so curious to see how this next album turns out, it should be incredible.


----------



## Rick (Apr 13, 2009)

Which one?


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 13, 2009)

...




... ...






Fear Factory?


----------



## zackkynapalm (Apr 14, 2009)

YESSSS.

I saw Divine Heresy with dino, but I never got to see fear factory with him, only COW. Badass man. hopefully U.S. tour soon?


----------



## Gone_in_the_Wires (Apr 14, 2009)

Shit I feel 16 again. If there is justice, it should be Fear Factory. Even though the CLASSIC band was Dino, Raymond, and Burton, I'll take Gene Hoglan.

As to the breakup...it's extremely unclear. Unless you were in the band, who knows. These two probably just needed a break for quite sometime and just built up too much animosity. More power to them.


----------



## LadyKiller (Apr 28, 2009)

*WHAT Tha Fuck??????*

_Taken from Blabbermouth _

A new version of *FEAR FACTORY* has been officially launched featuring the band's original members *Dino Cazares* (guitar) and *Burton C. Bell* (vocals) alongside bassist *Byron Stroud* (who played on the last two *FEAR FACTORY* albums in addition to touring and recording with *STRAPPING YOUNG LAD* and *ZIMMERS HOLE*) and legendary drummer *Gene Hoglan* (*DETHKLOK*, *STRAPPING YOUNG LAD*, *DARK ANGEL*, *DEATH*, *TESTAMENT*). The band is scheduled to play a number of shows this summer as well as record a studio album.

The whole Interview can be read here


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 28, 2009)

Great, so we can expect another pissing match between ex-Fear Factory members? The more things change, eh...


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2009)

Lesson #1.

Do not doubt Rick.


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm probably gonna get neg repped and just lacerated and beat up and jumped and stoned but i like Dino Cazares as much as I like Scott Stapp........


----------



## snuif09 (Apr 28, 2009)

i like COW's work more than dinos guitar work(please dont hit me or ban me)

gene is an amazing drummer but i hope he does the same good work as ray did


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 28, 2009)

snuif09 said:


> i like COW's work more than dinos guitar work(please dont hit me or ban me)



We don't have to do anything... just wait for Rick to find out where you live...


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2009)

You guys are entitled to your opinion. Even if it's dead wrong.  

Totally kidding.


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2009)

You guys are entitled to your opinion. Even if it's dead wrong.  

Totally kidding.


----------



## Petef2007 (Apr 28, 2009)

This is indeed epic win. 

Hopefully this lineup will be around for a good long while.


----------



## Decipher (Apr 29, 2009)

Man this is awesome news...... Hopefully this goes well and then............ Ibanez Dino Sig!! That's right I am hoping for it. With the publicity this will reach, I pray this could bring him a beautiful 27", reverse headstock, single Blackout, Mahogany RG.......


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 29, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 29, 2009)

snuif09 said:


> i like COW's work more than dinos guitar work(please dont hit me or ban me)
> 
> gene is an amazing drummer but i hope he does the same good work as ray did



With all respect .. really ? 
COW has only had.. 2 albums... Archetype - destroyer - BAD ASSS Archetype is fucking Bad ASS.. 
and Transgression - cool, but not as BAD ASS as Archetype (Archetype fucking rules... it has a lot of "old" FF style Riffs, heavy, fast, great tone - Pure FF.

Everyone knows that I'm a big C.O.W. Fan  But Dino's work/albums were totally EPIC, they are FF. I can't imagine a FF concert without classics from SOANM, Demanufacture,Obsolete and Digimortal. Those are all Dino's riffs,
I like how Christian plays Dino's stuff, Hell C.O.W. is the reason I started to play the guitar. I can understand how someone can like Christian's style more, his style of playing "Dino riffs" - Because I also like more C.O.W. playing old FF stuff, but without Dino's guitar work for sure you cant imagine a FF concert, the way it should be. Some prefer Dino .. some COW (some COW ? only me ? ). 
As I already wrote Archetype destroys, its really awesome, but is it more Bad ass than the first 4 albums ? I say no - In my "top" at #1 I have Demanufacture *and* Archetype, and later the other records equally at #2. 
I'm happy I saw FF play with COW on the guitar, I'm happy they played songs from Archetype.
The new FF will not play any songs from Archetype, not mentioning Transgression. Its a pity.. because I would love to hear Dino playing *Slave Labor* and/or *Cyberwaste*, Lets face it, Dino can hate COW's work, Dino can hate Transgression, but I think they should think about playing at least one song from Archetype - Put away the COWhate and choose a really good song to paly, hell.. Burton and Byron were on Archetype, and they liked it.




Rick said:


> You guys are entitled to your opinion. Even if it's dead wrong.



Yeah as always I am wrong  

But Rick Rules


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 29, 2009)

Very keen to see what type of tunes they will produce

Heavy as fuck no doubt


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 29, 2009)

Arg, Transgression was awful.

Hopefully this can breathe some life back into FF.


----------



## snuif09 (Apr 29, 2009)

archetype is a masterpiece transgression is more suckage but still EPIC i mean there great songs on it my grave,540000degrees fahrenheit,transgression,emptyvision

but yea dinos stuff is also epic but thnx to digimortal i dont like it that much anymore(altough no one isnt that bad) but i stil think that concrete,soul of a new machine,demanufacture and obsolete are some epic albums.

but still fear factory rules


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 29, 2009)

I&#180;ll probably do what I did to Iron Maiden after Bruce got back.

Ignore the records that don&#180;t have him from now on lol.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Apr 29, 2009)

fuck im slow on the uptake
awesome news.i love cows guitars but never liked his playing in FF.and to have dino back THAT FUCKING RULES


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm really excited to hear what kind of songs will come from this.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Apr 29, 2009)

Rick said:


> I'm really excited to hear what kind of songs will come from this.



ditto


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2009)

So I actually just talked to Dino a few minutes ago. He said they've already written 2 new FF songs. 

He did mention because of Gene's other commitments, Tim Yeung will fill in on drums on some tourdates.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 29, 2009)

Rick said:


> So I actually just talked to Dino a few minutes ago. He said they've already written 2 new FF songs.
> 
> He did mention because of Gene's other commitments, Tim Yeung will fill in on drums on some tourdates.



Who else is Hoglan playing with?


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2009)

He has a project with J. Mann (ex-Mushroomhead) and I believe he has another but Dino mentioned his Dethklok commitment. I'm gonna assume that he'll be back on the road with them?


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 29, 2009)

One of the other things that excites me about this is the kind of production/guests they can have on record. 
For example Burt is hooked up with the Ministry camp now and I for one would love to hear an Al Jourgenson guest spot on their new material or some production from him.


----------



## Demanufacture (May 10, 2009)

Hahaha i love it, Dino man is back!!! no more imitation cow.
they better have john schedel on samples!!


Line-up
Burton C. Bell &#8722; vocals (1989&#8722;2002, 2002-present) 
Dino Cazares &#8722; guitar (1989&#8722;2002, 2009-present) 
Byron Stroud &#8722; bass (2002&#8722;present) 
Gene Hoglan &#8722; drums (2009&#8722;present) 

Former members
Christian Olde Wolbers &#8722; bass (1993&#8722;2002) guitar (2002&#8722;2009) 
Raymond Herrera &#8722; drums (1989&#8722;2002, 2002-2009)

Christian Olde Wolbers is the guitarist of the industrial metal band Arkaea. He is the former bassist and guitarist of the industrial metal band Fear Factory.

While in Fear Factory, he played bass from December 1993 to 2002 when the group disbanded. Since the group reformed in 2003, Christian has switched to guitar, replacing ex guitarist Dino Cazares (Byron Stroud of Strapping Young Lad fame filled the empty bass position). In 2009, Christian and drummer Raymond Herrera parted ways with Fear Factory when vocalist Burton C. Bell chose to reform Fear Factory with original guitarist Dino, current bassist Byron, and ex-Strapping Young Lad drummer Gene Hoglan.[2]

bye bye cow moo moo


----------



## El Caco (May 10, 2009)

I get happy every time I see this thread


----------



## Mattayus (May 10, 2009)

So what has happened to Divine Heresy exactly? It would be insufferably idiotic for Dino to just abandon it. It would be like taking back your ex after everything was going so well with the new chick


----------



## Bobo (May 10, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> So what has happened to Divine Heresy exactly? It would be insufferably idiotic for Dino to just abandon it. It would be like taking back your ex after everything was going so well with the new chick



The crafty man would get them both into bed for a 3some  Actually I thought I read Dino was going forward with both projects. I hope so, DH is really bad ass imo.


----------



## Mattayus (May 11, 2009)

Yeah I hope so too. In a lot of ways I prefer DH to FF, but that's not to say I don't love a bit of FF! I just can't wait to hear it with this line up. Herrera and COW are both arrogant tossers (not to say Dino isn't but... hey, it's Dino!) so I'm glad they've gone. Gene Hoglan is one of my favourite drummers of all time, and I pretty much love any project he touches anyway


----------



## hufschmid (May 11, 2009)

It sounds so fake to me......

He got kicked out by C Burton and Wolbers and now all of a sudden by the magical powers of the mystical clouds he is comming back? 

Its all about money... You know just like the song from ABBA


----------



## lucasreis (May 11, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> It sounds so fake to me......
> 
> He got kicked out by C Burton and Wolbers and now all of a sudden by the magical powers of the mystical clouds he is comming back?
> 
> Its all about money... You know just like the song from ABBA




There´s also room for reconciliation in the world, you know. They might be friends again. They´re not like U2 in terms of getting money. I truly think they want to play together for other reasons than money.


----------



## Mattayus (May 11, 2009)

Well even a couple of years back, before there was even any whiff of a reunion, there were reports that Dino and Burton C had been seen hanging out together at clubs and what not, so they had obviously reconciled a relationship to some degree at least. Perhaps they were just biding their time until it was appropriate for it to happen


----------



## TimSE (May 11, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Well even a couple of years back, before there was even any whiff of a reunion, there were reports that Dino and Burton C had been seen hanging out together at clubs and what not, so they had obviously reconciled a relationship to some degree at least. Perhaps they were just biding their time until it was appropriate for it to happen



obviously 

i dont think anyone would do it just for money

plus with gene and byron of syl its the best line up ever imo


----------



## El Caco (May 11, 2009)

It just seems 2009 is the year of reconciliation.


----------



## Demanufacture (May 21, 2009)

bump this godlyness


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2009)

s7eve said:


> It just seems 2009 is the year of reconciliation.



Yeah, all kinds of bands are "reuniting."


----------



## Demanufacture (May 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> Yeah, all kinds of bands are "reuniting."



i like it


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 21, 2009)

Demanufacture said:


> bump this godlyness



Why? There's no new news on it so why bother?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 21, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Why?



because his name is Demanfacture


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2009)

Well, they've got 8 songs finished. And Gene blew out a PA speaker last week. 

How's that for an update?


----------



## synrgy (May 21, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Its all about money... You know just like the song from ABBA



To be fair, you'd have to be pretty stupid to write niche heavy metal music 'for the money'. 

That'd be like me being a Drum N Bass DJ 'for the money'. There IS no money in these genres. Not like there is in pop or hip-hop or country, etc.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 21, 2009)

^ I dunno. When you're as big and established as Fear Factory, I'd imagine there's some money involved.


----------



## Demanufacture (May 21, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> ^ I dunno. When you're as big and established as Fear Factory, I'd imagine there's some money involved.



your funny if you think FF is for the money...



Rick said:


> Well, they've got 8 songs finished. And Gene blew out a PA speaker last week.
> 
> How's that for an update?



There you go Rick's update for the week


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2009)

There actually is $ involved. I don't know how much and I'll leave it at that. 

Most "reunions" are about money, anyway.


----------



## synrgy (May 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> There actually is $ involved. I don't know how much and I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Most "reunions" are about money, anyway.




What I'm saying is, there's *MONEY*, like the kind of money Christina Aguilera, Justin Timberlake, U2, etc make, IE so much money I couldn't even begin to estimate how many zeros are on their yearly bank statements, and then there's money like everybody else _might_ make.

Sure, FF is popular on this forum and with metal heads around the world, but go ask your average 6th grader, 45 year old, or single mother if they've heard of Fear Factory. Get what I mean?

New Kids on the Block just reunited recently. That's the difference I'm talking about.


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2009)

No, I gotcha. Dino told me there was "a lot of money involved." How much, I have no idea. Probably not gonna be anywhere near U2 status.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 21, 2009)

Demanufacture said:


> your funny if you think FF is for the money...



I didn't say that, though it wouldn't surprise me one way or the other. I was just saying that Fear Factory is a big name, and bigger names in music generally get bigger paychecks.


----------



## Demanufacture (May 21, 2009)

man im not even worried about them doing a record for the money, i mean come on gene fucking hoglan on drums!!! with machine riff master dino cazares
SYL + FF = 

im expecting a instant classic record from this.


----------



## robotsatemygma (May 21, 2009)

Hmmm this sounds exciting. New project or FF it has peeked my interest.


----------



## snuif09 (May 21, 2009)

omg i need to hear the new songs now or ill shoot myself


ICANTWAAAAAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metal666fish (Jun 6, 2009)

Its true! there playing sonicsphere and bloodstock in the uk. Burton and Dino met at a ministry show and decided to give it anouther shot. Burton said he's 'reorganising' things and wont talk about cow and ray's exclusion. Check the interview with metal hammer Metal Hammer Blog Archive World Exclusive Fear Factory Interview


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 6, 2009)

Metal666fish said:


> Its true! there playing sonicsphere and bloodstock in the uk.



EPIC! Defintely going to that.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 6, 2009)

Hrrm...Bloodstock....


----------



## cenobile (Jun 7, 2009)

Its not Fear Factory without COW and Ray. They are basically the the spine of that band. Id still be up for seeing this though, Hogland and Stroud are both major league awesome, but, its not FF.

JMO.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 7, 2009)

cenobile said:


> Its not Fear Factory without COW and Ray. They are basically the the spine of that band. Id still be up for seeing this though, Hogland and Stroud are both major league awesome, but, its not FF.
> 
> JMO.



Dude. You can't be serious? COW and Reymond? Okay, Herera I can understand, even agree with, but COW? He barely contributed anything to the band until they started recording after the break up. To me it always was Dino and Burton C. Bell that made Fear Factory.


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2009)

cenobile said:


> Its not Fear Factory without COW and Ray.





Dude, that's the funniest thing I've seen tonight. 

This band started with Burton and Dino. Everyone knows that. COW didn't even join until 1994-95. COW barely, if at all, contributed to any FF songs before the "breakup."


----------



## Scarpie (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah cenobile, i am afraid you may have gotten your facts mixed up.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 7, 2009)

Saw them with COW and Ray at Gigantour... I have to say that Fear Factory could actually put on a good show without them.

Jeff


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2009)

Especially with Gene Hoglan or Tim Yeung on drums.


----------



## MTech (Jun 8, 2009)

I didn't think they sounded bad at Gigantour either but I did feel that without Dino they just don't have the stage presence like they did before.

Also I find it funny that COW made negative remarks about Dino using SS/Modeling gear when he was using Marshall/Krank but now he's playing what is essentially a SS amp.


----------



## Aaron (Jun 8, 2009)

I am just excited that dino is back in the band, judging by the lineup i am feeling an epic FF album on theway


----------



## Demanufacture (Jun 8, 2009)

MTech said:


> I didn't think they sounded bad at Gigantour either but I did feel that without Dino they just don't have the stage presence like they did before.
> 
> Also I find it funny that COW made negative remarks about Dino using SS/Modeling gear when he was using Marshall/Krank but now he's playing what is essentially a SS amp.



Imitation C.O.W. plays bass.

he just followed Dino's foot steps...
he doesn't know anything.

but Dino man is back and C.O.W. has a shit new project "Arkaea" so no worries.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm happy that Dino will finally have a good vocalist after the first FF breakup... 
Divine Heresy - great music , vocals .. 
Asesino however had bad ass vocals 


The same with Christian and Ray... Arkaea - reallly like the music, awful vocals  (could be worse then Divine Heresy.. but I have to hear the whole album first...)

COW and Ray will never be in FF again.. so I just hope they will end the Arkaea project quickly and focus on "Burn it All" with Pat Lachman, Pat is a great vocalist and great *guitarist*... I would love to hear "Burn it All"


*this is not a thread for Sebastian


----------



## Scarpie (Jun 8, 2009)

you don't like divine heresy's vocals but prefer assesino's?

to each their own


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 8, 2009)

seeing them on 2 august cant wait =)


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2009)

snuif09 said:


> seeing them on 2 august cant wait =)



Day after my birthday. Tell Dino Rick says what's up.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 8, 2009)

You don't want to take a trip to the Netherlands for your birthday? What the hell else are you going to do?

Jeff


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2009)

Wish I could, that'd be SWEEEET!

Go to the drug and sex capitol of the world and get to see FF for free. Nice.


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 9, 2009)

you can stay at my place


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## cenobile (Jun 9, 2009)

Scarpie said:


> you don't like divine heresy's vocals but prefer assesino's?
> 
> to each their own



+1

I was under the impression that COW is going to be in the line up as well?

Fear Factory | Official Sonisphere Festival - Knebworth United Kingdom 1st & 2nd August, Metallica, Linkin Park, Anthrax, Nine Inch Nails

Scroll to the bottom and check the lineup.

If thats the ACTUAL lineup - then im very interested!


----------



## K707 (Jun 9, 2009)

cenobile said:


> Its not Fear Factory without COW and Ray. They are basically the the spine of that band. Id still be up for seeing this though, Hogland and Stroud are both major league awesome, but, its not FF.
> 
> JMO.



I kind of have to agree with this, although this is probably a minority opinion. Sure Christian didn't contribute much until what, 2003? But I have to say, and this might also be a minority opinion; that he wrote some of the best FF songs, bar none. Archetype blew me the fuck away, hell it still does. With Ray gone, it's extremely weird. However their choice for Gene on drums is really about the only reason they get away with it, or at least I feel that way. If it were anyone else I think half of the people that are stoked about this would sing a different tune, myself included. I love the Dino FF riffs/songs just as much as the next guy, but I think Christian more than proved himself on Archetype alone. Some of the most infectious, classic metal riffs ever are credited to him. They sounded like they didn't miss a beat when that album first graced my ears. Christian obviously knows the FF formula, integrated himself seamlessly into the guitar duties and invented something great that was definitively FF. 

This is the part where I'd normally come to a conclusion but I just can't. I can't decide how to feel. Weirdest band issues ever, FF seem to have.


----------



## EdgeC (Jun 9, 2009)

Divine Heresy was supposedly where Dino wanted to take Fear Factory before he left. I love Divine Heresy but I just can't see how new FF will be distinctly different to either old FF or new DH?

Does that make sense?

I love both so Im pumped, but I feel were going to have DH with Burton doing vocals. Which when you think about it would be pretty awesome.

I'll just shut up now.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 10, 2009)

Post-Dino FF was simply intolerable... it kinda sounded like all the parts were there, but not in a way that made anything useful.

Jeff


----------



## IDLE (Jun 10, 2009)

EdgeC said:


> Divine Heresy was supposedly where Dino wanted to take Fear Factory before he left. I love Divine Heresy but I just can't see how new FF will be distinctly different to either old FF or new DH?
> 
> Does that make sense?
> 
> ...



I get where you're coming from. I'm hoping they do a happy medium, somewhere in between old FF and new DH. Maybe blend the extra heaviness with something like what Burton did in that other band he started. Whatever they do they should do something fresh and awesome. I want to hear the magic that was old fear factory and that's not something you can get by copying old styles.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 10, 2009)

K707 said:


> I kind of have to agree with this, although this is probably a minority opinion. Sure Christian didn't contribute much until what, 2003? But I have to say, and this might also be a minority opinion; that he wrote some of the best FF songs, bar none. Archetype blew me the fuck away, hell it still does. With Ray gone, it's extremely weird. However their choice for Gene on drums is really about the only reason they get away with it, or at least I feel that way. If it were anyone else I think half of the people that are stoked about this would sing a different tune, myself included. I love the Dino FF riffs/songs just as much as the next guy, but I think Christian more than proved himself on Archetype alone. Some of the most infectious, classic metal riffs ever are credited to him. They sounded like they didn't miss a beat when that album first graced my ears. Christian obviously knows the FF formula, integrated himself seamlessly into the guitar duties and invented something great that was definitively FF.
> 
> This is the part where I'd normally come to a conclusion but I just can't. I can't decide how to feel. Weirdest band issues ever, FF seem to have.



 Archetype is great album.. personally I place it (along with Demanufacture ) at #1.. Archetype is just FF 

I can't wait to hear the new album... I just hope Dino will not play solos in FF 



Still I'm most happy about the fact Dino has a real vocalist now - Burton


----------



## JBroll (Jun 10, 2009)

Sebastian, I may not agree with you at all but I appreciate your avatar choice - it'll now be easier to know exactly which people I don't need to take seriously anymore.

Jeff


----------



## EdgeC (Jun 10, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Archetype is great album.. personally I place it (along with Demanufacture ) at #1.. Archetype is just FF
> 
> I can't wait to hear the new album... I just hope Dino will not play solos in FF
> 
> ...


 
Demanufacture had a darker atmosphere that was lost on all of the subsequent albums. There was a lot more rawness and energy to it. Archetype was a little bland but had its moments.

The drummer of my last band used to say listening to Self Bias Resistor made him feel like killing people.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 10, 2009)

Obsolete wins.

Jeff


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 10, 2009)

Dear Jeff

Obsolete is a great album, close to Demanufacture... still only close

Regards
Sebastian


----------



## JBroll (Jun 10, 2009)

Dear Sebastian,

Resurrection.

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 10, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Sebastian, I may not agree with you at all but I appreciate your avatar choice - it'll now be easier to know exactly which people I don't need to take seriously anymore.
> 
> Jeff



As long as Rick likes my avatar Im happy 



JBroll said:


> Dear Sebastian,
> 
> Resurrection.
> 
> ...



Dear Jeff

I don't have a chance to overwrite your Obslete songs as that album has 15 songs and Demanufacture only 13, so you will always be ahead.

So I will write that Demanufacture has better riffs.

Regards,
Sebastian


----------



## JBroll (Jun 10, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> So I will write that Demanufacture has better riffs.



Dear Sebastian,

See previous post.

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 10, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Dear Sebastian,
> 
> See previous post.
> 
> ...



Dear Jeff,

Resurrection is a great song, like all FF in my opinion.
Since its a "not so aggressive" song the only thing from Demanufacture that comes to my mind is A Therapy For Pain 
(not counting Dog Day Sunrise which is a cover).

Regards'
Sebastian


----------



## JBroll (Jun 10, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Dear Jeff,
> 
> Resurrection is a great song, like all FF in my opinion.
> Since its a "not so aggressive" song the only thing from Demanufacture that comes to my mind is A Therapy For Pain
> ...



Dear Sebastian,

Resurrection is on Obsolete. Edgecrusher is on Obsolete. Smasher/Devourer is on Obsolete. 

Resurrection is not on Demanufacture. Edgecrusher is not on Demanufacture. Smasher/Devourer is not on Demanufacture. 

I trust that this settles the issue.

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 10, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Dear Sebastian,
> 
> Resurrection is on Obsolete. Edgecrusher is on Obsolete. Smasher/Devourer is on Obsolete.
> 
> ...



Dear Jeff,
Replica is on Demanufacture, 
Demanufacture is on Demanufacture,
Self Bias Resistor is on Demanufacture,
Zero Signal is on Demanufacture, 
Body Hammer is on Demanufacture,
Flashpoint is on Demanufacture,
H-K (Hunter-Killer) is on Demanufacture,
Pisschrist is on Demanufacture,
A Therapy For Pain is on Demanufacture,

The ones you mentioned are not on Demanufacture.
The issue is not settled, If it will not be settled now, I think we should get a judge.

Regards'
Sebastian


----------



## JBroll (Jun 10, 2009)

Dear Sebastian,

You seem to have forgotten that your opinions are to be held only until you find out what mine are and adopt them. Sadly, since I am JBroll and you are not, this issue was settled before we began.

Also, Resurrection.

I shall wait for the unanimous vote of the Senate.

P.S.: Resurrection.

P.P.S.: Pigtails.

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 10, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Dear Sebastian,
> 
> You seem to have forgotten that your opinions are to be held only until you find out what mine are and adopt them. Sadly, since I am JBroll and you are not, this issue was settled before we began.
> 
> ...



Dear Jeff

Sadly, since I can play the whole first 4 Fear Factory records (with Bonus tracks) and some songs from Archetype, and you can't. 
This issue was settled long before you have settled the issue.

P.S.: Replica

Regards,
Sebastian


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 10, 2009)

C-C-C-C-C-C-Combo Breaker!!!!


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 10, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> C-C-C-C-C-C-Combo Breaker!!!!



Dear Yoshi,

Do not disturb

Regards,
Seabstian


----------



## JBroll (Jun 10, 2009)

Dear Sebastian,

I accept your admission of defeat, unconditional surrender, recognition of my ability to play said first Fear Factory records right-, left-, and no-handed, and generous tribute of three cases of fine Polish rye vodka, two first-born children, and eleven clones of the great Wojtek.

In return for your continued loyalty you may one day be able to fly my flag above your home and speak of my great deeds to all of the world.

P.S.:






Praise upon my most holy name,
Jeff


----------



## JBroll (Jun 10, 2009)

Dear Yoshi,

The time may come when you, too, may bear my glorious colors and offer to me your finest liquors. Until now, let us celebrate Sebastian's commitment to the cause and profession of everlasting devotion to my honor.

Everlasting glory upon me,
Jeff


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 10, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Dear Sebastian,
> 
> Resurrection is on Obsolete. Edgecrusher is on Obsolete. Smasher/Devourer is on Obsolete.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 10, 2009)

Dear Jeff,

There is only one champion, the best ever, the undisputed, undefeated, he who has the power greater than anyone ( Yes even you Rick  ), he who everyday is fueled by hatred, he who is ruthless, vicious, yet caring and humble. The only COW fan.

He is Sebastian

So lets all have a minute of silence to praise his crushing victory over the Texas resident

Regards,
Sebastian


----------



## JBroll (Jun 10, 2009)

Dear Sebastian,

Unfortunately we have not the resources necessary to carry out your plans to carve my divine countenance into the Swiss Alps, but the initiative you have shown in founding the holy city of Brollsow is to be commended. One day, you too may join the ranks of Saint Rick The Backwards and be immortalized by my greatness; until then, may your ever-bent knee rest upon the holiest of grounds in front of my altars, and let us continue your adulation another time so that your divine quests may begin.

P.S.: Sadly, I do not have on hand the nude photographs you requested, but when a photograph can convey the magnitude of my greatness you will be among the first to know. I hope that you are handling well your inability to please women; believe me when I say that soon the mere thought of my wondrous physique will alleviate all problems felt by you and your servant-women.

Jeff


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 10, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Post:Today, 09:17 AM





JBroll said:


> Post:Today, 09:29 AM



Dear Jeff,

I asked for a 1 minute of silence, but your 12 minutes make me happy, as that shows that my victory was 12 times bigger, and that my rank here is greater than even I thought. 

And not even Rick can campare to my "main man", Truly The Greatest - Lee. NOTHING beats Lee. Lee is the word for God.
Lee is the only one I can bowdown to. He is the Master of this World, the keeper of the secret Sherman love. Lee 

Regards,
Sebastian


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 10, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Edgecrusher is on Obsolete.



Im not taking sides here, cos i honestly like both, but this song =


----------



## Dwellingers (Jun 10, 2009)

--> gonna put on Demanufacture and bang away (really studying for my exam...)


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 10, 2009)

I'll settle this... 

Honestly, Obsolete has the worst guitar tone ever recorded. It sounds like a flatulent hippo falling down a flight of stairs eating a typewriter which is in turn eating tinfoil made of fireworks. Fucking AWFUL. Mostly decent songs, some great ones but HORRIFICALLY bad tone. Archetype is probably on the level with Obsolete to be honest, but Demanufacture smokes them all with sheer radiant levels of awesome and gar.

Dino > COW

The Originator > The Replicator 

But I wish Herrera was still in the band.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 10, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> I'll settle this...
> 
> Honestly, Obsolete has the worst guitar tone ever recorded. It sounds like a flatulent hippo falling down a flight of stairs eating a typewriter which is in turn eating tinfoil made of fireworks. Fucking AWFUL. Mostly decent songs, some great ones but HORRIFICALLY bad tone. Archetype is probably on the level with Obsolete to be honest, but Demanufacture smokes them all with sheer radiant levels of awesome and gar.
> 
> ...



you're hardly the best person to moderate this argument, your nickname is Zero Signal ...



I'm still siding with Jeff on this one, Obsolete wins. I don't understand how you think the guitar tone is horrible though 

Dino definitely > COW.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 10, 2009)

^ I agree with Ruarc about his tone, i think its fucking awful  COWs tone is like a sledgehammer to the skull on Archetype, its one of the reasons i like is so much. I definitely think the songs arent nearly as well written as on Dino's, nor is the playing as good, but the tone is infinitely better IMO on Archetype.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, my nickname is ZeroSignal yet I still own and listen to Archetype and Transgression. I put Archetype and Obsolete at about the same level.



Demoniac said:


> ^ I agree with Ruarc about his tone, i think its fucking awful  COWs tone is like a sledgehammer to the skull on Archetype, its one of the reasons i like is so much. I definitely think the songs arent nearly as well written as on Dino's, nor is the playing as good, but the tone is infinitely better IMO on Archetype.



_Exactly!_ That's precisely it for me.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 10, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> _Exactly!_ That's precisely it for me.





For me, there's nothing quite like listening to Default Judgement up heinously loud


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 10, 2009)

Best FF tone = Demanufacture and Archetype

The Obsolete tone is good, but nos as good as the two I mentioned...

many fans .. many opinions


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 10, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm still siding with Jeff on this one, Obsolete wins. I don't understand how you think the guitar tone is horrible though



I don't see how people can't! 

There's absolutely ZERO definition in that tone. It's just a sloppy mush.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 10, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> I don't see how people can't!
> 
> There's absolutely ZERO definition in that tone. It's just a sloppy mush.



This.

I can appreciate different tastes, but the tone just hurts my ears


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 10, 2009)

Meh.. it ain't that bad .. not perfect .. but for sure it's not crap...


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 10, 2009)

Demanufacture has the better tone of all. But I am no fan of FF so I don't give a flying warpigs intestinal by-product.


----------



## omentremor (Jun 10, 2009)

What about Digimortal, I thought that sounded huge. My favourite fear factory album production wise by far.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 10, 2009)

omentremor said:


> What about Digimortal, I thought that sounded huge. My favourite fear factory album production wise by far.



Yeah, despite the whole poppyness of the album it is still very nice to listen to. The guitar tone is still mushy for the most part but it is saved by how tight Herrera's drum tone is.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm still bemused to how the tone on Obsolete and Digimortal are mushy


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 10, 2009)

The Digimortal bonus tracks should be on the normal version.. some are much better than the "normal" songs


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 10, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> The Digimortal bonus tracks should be on the normal version.. some are much better than the "normal" songs



Which ones are they?


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 10, 2009)

Obviously - Dead Man Walking - which is my personal favorite from Digimortal... 
and Full Metal Contact


----------



## Nick (Jun 10, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm still bemused to how the tone on Obsolete and Digimortal are mushy




if you took the bass and drums out youd be surprised at the guitar on its own. its well mixed imo but the tone is mushy. Its nice though.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 10, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Dear Jeff,
> 
> I asked for a 1 minute of silence, but your 12 minutes make me happy, as that shows that my victory was 12 times bigger, and that my rank here is greater than even I thought.
> 
> ...



Actually, my middle name is Michael, not Lee or Sherman. While I have considered taking on additional middle names, those are not to my standards.

P.S.: While you *could* tattoo my name on your heart, it would be very difficult to make use of such markings. Your previous suggestion, the forehead, is much more advantageous to us at this time.

Jeff


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 10, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Actually, my middle name is Michael, not Lee or Sherman. While I have considered taking on additional middle names, those are not to my standards.
> 
> P.S.: While you *could* tattoo my name on your heart, it would be very difficult to make use of such markings. Your previous suggestion, the forehead, is much more advantageous to us at this time.
> 
> Jeff



Currently you are winning 1:0 ... but there will be a time when I will come up with something interesting.

Thanks


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Sebastian (Jun 10, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


>



Sometimes you have to accept defeat ...
and in my case just shut the f up


----------



## JBroll (Jun 10, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Currently you are winning 1:0 ... but there will be a time when I will come up with something interesting.
> 
> Thanks



Your humility will be rewarded, as will be the aforementioned tributes upon their arrival.

Death to all who oppose us, and eternal greatness to my followers,
Jeff


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 10, 2009)

[action=TomAwesome]suddenly wants to give Obsolete a spin, despite the arguably crappy guitar tone.[/action]


----------



## Rick (Jun 10, 2009)

Jeff and Sebastian, what the fuck have you guys turned this into?  

"*Saint Rick The Backwards?"* 

All right. Seriously. 

I think (for the most part) the consensus of album rating would be as follows: 1) Demanufacture 2)SOANM 3)Obsolete 4)Digimortal 5)Archetype 6)Transgression. 

Now, as I said ^, FOR THE MOST PART. COW didn't join FF until I believe 1994 which means SOANM was already out. I'm gonna assume Dino did most of, if not all, the writing with Raymond for Demanufacture and Obsolete. COW probably contributed some on Digimortal and the rest is history. 

I can see where some may side with COW, Sebastian for instance, because he was really introduced to Fear Factory during the Archetype timeframe. I understand that and I'm fine with that. If you think that COW wrote some of FF's best songs, you are most definitely entitled to your opinion but I would imagine that most people are going to disagree with that statement.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 10, 2009)

Great Sir Rick,

Although your 'cult' of headstock reversal may not be canon, it does represent a significant portion of my most holy empire. For this reason, that collection has been accepted as an order in my glorious church, and you have been sainted as one of its founders and leaders.

Blessings upon the throne of the giver of brilliance and destroyer of vodka,
Jeff


----------



## Rick (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh my god.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 10, 2009)

You rang?

Praise be upon me,
Jeff


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 10, 2009)

Ow... this thread hurts my face...


----------



## Rick (Jun 10, 2009)

Just learn to accept it.


----------



## Bobo (Jun 10, 2009)

LOL at the direction this thread has turned.

(and Obsolete = best FF album, but yeah tone is not so hot)

(and I don't see how anyone could argue that this is not the best FF lineup evar....let's just hope the potential is reached)


----------



## JBroll (Jun 10, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Ow... this thread hurts my face...



Dear young ZeroSignal,

That is what being confronted by the might and awe of JBroll feels like. 

Soon, it will replace even sex, sleep, and scotch, and you will be a model for all those around you.

May all soon sing and dance in praise of my glorious pigtails,
Jeff


----------



## Rick (Jun 10, 2009)

I actually really like the tone on Obsolete.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 10, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Dear young ZeroSignal,
> 
> That is what being confronted by the might and awe of JBroll feels like.
> 
> ...



The thought of this:







...replacing sex makes me a very sad panda, especially if it's also replacing the vast amounts of scotch that I would need to help me cope with the aforementioned replacement. STOP LOOKING AT ME LIKE THAT! YOU'RE VIOLATING ME WITH YOUR EYES!


----------



## JBroll (Jun 10, 2009)

Dear TomAwesome,

Soon you will see.

Praise to our most holy deity,
Jeff


----------



## Crometeef (Jun 11, 2009)

sorry, didn't read anything on page 2-25, but imo i think dino will be forced to leave one of his bands to focus on the other. either way leaving an amazing drummer (tim or gene) a free agent


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 11, 2009)

Crometeef said:


> sorry, didn't read anything on page 2-25, but imo i think dino will be forced to leave one of his bands to focus on the other. either way leaving an amazing drummer (tim or gene) a free agent



Yup  Thats exactly why you should read pages 2-25

I was looking thru blabbermouth for some FF news... and there was one about the australian tour... everything cool but...

HOLY Name Fail Batman !!!






Dino *Cazarez*, Byron *Shroud*


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2009)

^ 

Dino won't quit either one, he'll find a good balance for both.


----------



## The Overmatt (Jun 12, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> For me, there's nothing quite like listening to Default Judgement up heinously loud



FINALLY someone gets how awesome that song is.


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2009)

I love that song too. It's one of the few from Archetype that I really like.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 12, 2009)

what happened to Raymond Herrera?


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2009)

Same thing as COW.


----------



## Frey (Jun 12, 2009)

..


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2009)

^Okay.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 13, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> what happened to Raymond Herrera?



He stayed a bit longer in Taco Bell, and as a result he got late to a rehearsal, so Burton and Dino had to find a new drummer so they hired Gene.
Simple as that


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 13, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> He stayed a bit longer in Taco Bell, and as a result he got late to a rehearsal, so Burton and Dino had to find a new drummer so they hired Gene.
> Simple as that



I thought he got really sick with his enery drinks....


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 13, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I thought he got really sick with his enery drinks....



And I thought Gene grilled Raymond and ate him Texas BBQ style....


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Demanufacture (Jun 13, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> And I thought Gene grilled Raymond and ate him Texas BBQ style....



hahaha


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 15, 2009)

are they going to be releasing an album before they start touring or will it be after they finish their round of tours?
i doubt they would release one too soon, as it would take focus away from divine heresey's new release.


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2009)

I think it would be after the tour.


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 15, 2009)

Rick said:


> I think it would be after the tour.



i guessed that would be the case 

still, im looking forward to this!
its pretty rare to come across music news that excites you, since FF was the band that introduced me to heavy music, I've always kinda held hope that they would reoform with the former axe-man at the helm.

I know it has been a raging debate on this thread as to whether or not COW was a driving force behind the band during the time Dino was gone. to me, it just seemed like Fear Factory became a corporation for selling shit to their fans.

every time i'd log into myspace, fear factory would have either COW or Ray trying to palm off some kind of marketing competition involving energy drinks or other crappy promos. its as if the band continued just to exploit the fanbase. 

I am a fan of controversy though, im curious as to why Burton decided to fire them from the band. I couldnt be happier though, as I am also a huge fan of SYL, im really excited to see what comes of this. i only wish they'd give us a sample of their efforts via video, as Dino had done many times with DH. even if it were just a rehearsal of an oldie. it would do good to silence all the naysayers


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2009)

Effigy of Sin said:


> I know it has been a raging debate on this thread as to whether or not COW was a driving force behind the band during the time Dino was gone. to me, it just seemed like Fear Factory became a corporation for selling shit to their fans.
> 
> every time i'd log into myspace, fear factory would have either COW or Ray trying to palm off some kind of marketing competition involving energy drinks or other crappy promos. its as if the band continued just to exploit the fanbase.



Gotta do something when CD sales aren't going so well.

Is your last name really Windsor?


----------



## JBroll (Jun 15, 2009)

Rick said:


> Gotta do something when CD sales aren't going so well.



Yeah, like make CDs that don't su-

Oh, wait...

Jeff


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 15, 2009)

Rick said:


> Is your last name really Windsor?



indeed it is, good sir. i am an admirer of your surname technology.

I supposedly have relatives somewhere in america/canada.
could you be my real pappy?


----------



## JBroll (Jun 15, 2009)

Sounds unlikely... Rick's an odd one, but I wouldn't suspect banging Aussies while still in primary school out of him...

Jeff


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2009)

Effigy of Sin said:


> indeed it is, good sir. i am an admirer of your surname technology.
> 
> I supposedly have relatives somewhere in america/canada.
> could you be my real pappy?



God, I hope not. Nothing personal, of course. 



JBroll said:


> Sounds unlikely... Rick's an odd one, but I wouldn't suspect banging Aussies while still in primary school out of him...
> 
> Jeff



I'd at least wait until they've graduated.


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 16, 2009)

well you would have had to have been about...... 4 to accomplish this 
but if you did do it.... that would be so metal!!!


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2009)

I do find it funny that Fear Factory's myspace page hasn't been logged into since April.

Fear Factory on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 16, 2009)

yeah, i did notice that as well, i had been going back, looking for any updates on things happening, its all been rather quiet. the only thing relating to COW and ray since the new FF was announced, was what Jon Howard said during an interview for that new band they are in



> *Jon*: First thing I'd like to point out is that *Ray* and *Chris* NEVER left *FEAR FACTORY*. This new *FF* band came as a surprise to them. Hopefully that gets sorted out soon.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> I do find it funny that Fear Factory's myspace page hasn't been logged into since April.
> 
> Fear Factory on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



Not mentioning the FF website


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2009)

It'll all be sorted out soon.


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 16, 2009)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FEAR FACTORY Members Embroiled In 'Legal Battle' Over Band's Name



> *ARKAEA*/*FEAR FACTORY* members *Christian Olde Wolbers* (guitar) and *Raymond Herrera* (drums) were the featured guests on the June 14, 2009 edition of the nationally syndicated radio program *"Speed Freaks"*.
> 
> When asked if *FEAR FACTORY* was "done," *Raymond* replied, "We're [*Christian* and I] actually still in *FEAR FACTORY*. There's a big legal battle going on right now. Essentially, what's happened is *Dino* [*Cazares*, former *FEAR FACTORY* guitarist] and *Burt* [*C. Bell*, *FEAR FACTORY* singer] have become friends again and they decided to start a new band, and furthermore, they decided to call it *FEAR FACTORY*. They never communicated with us about it, and they're acting like there was never any contract, but there's four members that are *Fear Factory Incorporated*  which is the four of us  so it's almost like them two against us two, so it's kind of a stalemate. Moving forward, I don't know what's gonna happen with the trademark, so to speak. It's kind of a weird situation, but it's not a situation that we created that was weird."
> 
> On the subject of how *ARKAEA* came together, *Raymond* said, "What ultimately ended up happening was *Christian* and I had written, like, eight songs for the next *FEAR FACTORY* record, which is essentially what the *ARKAEA* record ended up being, and there was kind of a personal disagreement there with *Burt* not wanting to continue. And we're like, 'Well, we're sitting on all these songs. What are we gonna do with them?' kind of a thing, and *Christian* was like, 'Well, why don't we do something else with it?' So *Christian* was... It was actually kind of his brainchild to put this whole thing together. He was like, 'Hey, let's get *Jon* [*Howard*, vocals; *THREAT SIGNAL*] in here, let's do this and let's do that. We'll do a different band.' And I was like, 'OK, cool. Let's do that.'"



so the plot thickens


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice. 

I love how they still called it Fear Factory even though Dino wasn't in it but it says in Ray's quote: "*but there's four members that are FEAR FACTORY INCORPORATED-which is the four of us"*. Really? But you had no problem using the name without Dino but now you don't want to give it up because Dino is back on good terms with Burton.

I'm done with this.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 16, 2009)

Well if they do go to court over it hopefully the Judge has taste when sampling the Fear Factory collection  we all know who would win in that case.


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2009)

Good point.


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 16, 2009)

its one big hotpot of confusion.
Xerox (COW) and Ray should be happy they got a chance to sell some cocaine drinks and Dinkys while they had a hold of Fear Factory.
the sig sound they once had was all gone by "transgender" though. they went from fear factory to queer factory


----------



## Gamba (Jun 16, 2009)

Effigy of Sin said:


> its one big hotpot of confusion.
> Xerox (COW) and Ray should be happy they got a chance to sell some cocaine drinks and Dinkys while they had a hold of Fear Factory.
> the sig sound they once had was all gone by "transgender" though. they went from fear factory to queer factory



+1


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2009)

Effigy of Sin said:


> its one big hotpot of confusion.
> Xerox (COW) and Ray should be happy they got a chance to sell some cocaine drinks and Dinkys while they had a hold of Fear Factory.
> the sig sound they once had was all gone by "transgender" though.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 17, 2009)

H8


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Sebastian (Jun 17, 2009)

Check your PM Rick


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2009)

Your turn. 

I need to go to bed, Spanish class at 8.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 17, 2009)

Cool


----------



## EdgeC (Jun 17, 2009)

Don't know if anyone cares but i just got my tickes to Fear Factory's Sydney show in August. 

Tix went on sale today for anyone interested. Ticketek Australia


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 18, 2009)

ah thank you sir, i shall grab some right away! 








finally, we can see the new lineup also


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 18, 2009)

Dino looks like 
seriously


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 18, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Dino looks like
> seriously



i was just thinking the same thing, myself 
Him and Byron look like they just finished hiding the body


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2009)

That's badass.

They're supposed to play in Spain this weekend. Probably why I can't get ahold of Dino right now.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 18, 2009)

I hope there will be some vids


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 18, 2009)

Rick said:


> That's badass.
> 
> They're supposed to play in Spain this weekend. Probably why I can't get ahold of Dino right now.



oh wow, playing shows so early? i didnt realize 
if you get a hold of Dino, be sure to let us in on any news with how things are going. i hope that the whole legal thing is settled sooner rather than later


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 18, 2009)

Effigy of Sin said:


> oh wow, playing shows so early? i didnt realize
> if you get a hold of Dino, be sure to let us in on any news with how things are going. i hope that the whole legal thing is settled sooner rather than later



and remember Rick to ask about lessons


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2009)

Effigy of Sin said:


> oh wow, playing shows so early? i didnt realize
> if you get a hold of Dino, be sure to let us in on any news with how things are going. i hope that the whole legal thing is settled sooner rather than later



They play on Sunday. As soon as I hear something, I'll pass it on, my Aussie brethren.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 18, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if they're back in Australia soon, they've been here about ten times by now, which kicks the crap out of pretty much every international act (except Pink).


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2009)

That's awesome. You guys can keep her.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes. Please do.

Jeff


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 18, 2009)

At this point she practically lives here - she comes over to Melbourne for four-month holidays and sells out a stadium show whenever she needs pocket money. I really, really don't get it.

Anyway, I was at the Sydney FF gig about ten years ago that turned into a riot, do I get street cred now?


----------



## El Caco (Jun 18, 2009)

I was at the first Demanufacture show, would have been lucky if there was 100 people there it was more like less then 50, they asked "who was at our x show?" and everyone is YEAH  and they reply there was about 17 people at that show, then they ask "who was at our y show?" and everyone yells out YEAH , they reply bullshit there was only 3 people at that show 

To this day it was the best live show I have ever been to.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 18, 2009)

s7eve said:


> I was at the first Demanufacture show, would have been lucky if there was 100 people there it was more like less then 50, they asked "who was at our x show?" and everyone is YEAH  and they reply there was about 17 people at that show, then they ask "who was at our y show?" and everyone yells out YEAH , they reply bullshit there was only 3 people at that show
> 
> To this day it was the best live show I have ever been to.




Oh man  that was awesome


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 18, 2009)

Rick said:


> They play on Sunday. As soon as I hear something, I'll pass it on, my Aussie brethren.


 

in FF related news
Arkaea released the video for their new single "Locust"

Locust | Arkaea | Music Video | MTV

so this was the musical direction the next FF record was gonna go in?


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 20, 2009)

Bad Ass KING V 


Still the vocals in Arkaea  .


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 20, 2009)

Jon does a better job in Threat Signal, i think. it suits their style a lot more. i used to speak with him and Kyle (back when he was in the band) before they released their first album. they sounded great back when they were a raw band, but Jon's style has kinda changed a lot since the early days and now this? its a shame


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 20, 2009)

Hmmmmm...it's better than I expected (pretty cool opening riff), but they really need a better vocalist.


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 20, 2009)

I liked the Arkea single and being a TS fan I have absolutely no problem with the vocalist!!


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Anyway, I was at the Sydney FF gig about ten years ago that turned into a riot, do I get street cred now?



Give me that interview and I'll give you all the street cred you could ever want. 

I'll buy that Arkaea CD, sweet V by the way.


----------



## EDG3CRUSHER (Jun 20, 2009)

Not to make this a Threat Signal thread, but I don't think there's any way this new album can even touch "Under Reprisal," which in my opinion is one of the best metal albums i've ever heard.

i don't wanna judge too early, but I really wasn't too fond of their newest single, and I'd be more interested to see what Travis could do in a band where he had the majority of the direction, 'cuz the shit up on his MySpace is fuckin' ace.


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 20, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> Hmmmmm...it's better than I expected (pretty cool opening riff), but they really need a better vocalist.



I think he's pretty good. Its good to see COW still doing stuff either way.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jun 20, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I think he's pretty good. Its good to see COW still doing stuff either way.


i'm glad to see COW with a listenable guitar tone.

Transgression? really?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 20, 2009)

kingpinMS3 said:


> i'm glad to see COW with a listenable guitar tone.
> 
> Transgression? really?




Archetype?


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 20, 2009)

i sometimes wonder if its because we have so much music to choose from, that makes people like myself such a harsh critic on all artists and their new material? 
i mean, back when i was a kid, buying a cassette or cd of a band, seemed like a big deal. you bought something to listen to and rarely, it would turn out seeming like complete shit. but now in the digital era, everyone is making music. you could be sitting in your bedroom and make a smash hit nowadays.
all it seems to do is just water down the scene. those unique bands we once listened to, arent really so unique anymore. am i making sense? probably not.
but my point is, nachos kick ass


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 20, 2009)

Effigy of Sin said:


> i sometimes wonder if its because we have so much music to choose from, that makes people like myself such a harsh critic on all artists and their new material?
> i mean, back when i was a kid, buying a cassette or cd of a band, seemed like a big deal. you bought something to listen to and rarely, it would turn out seeming like complete shit. but now in the digital era, everyone is making music. you could be sitting in your bedroom and make a smash hit nowadays.
> all it seems to do is just water down the scene. those unique bands we once listened to, arent really so unique anymore. am i making sense? probably not.
> but my point is, nachos kick ass



I understand you. People have more to choose from so we compare more. And that takes away from the enjoyment of the music in the first place.


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2009)

Effigy of Sin said:


> i sometimes wonder if its because we have so much music to choose from, that makes people like myself such a harsh critic on all artists and their new material?
> i mean, back when i was a kid, buying a cassette or cd of a band, seemed like a big deal. you bought something to listen to and rarely, it would turn out seeming like complete shit. but now in the digital era, everyone is making music. you could be sitting in your bedroom and make a smash hit nowadays.
> all it seems to do is just water down the scene. those unique bands we once listened to, arent really so unique anymore. am i making sense? probably not.
> but my point is, nachos kick ass



Point made.


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 21, 2009)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - 'New' FEAR FACTORY Lineup Cancels Debut Gig; Entire German Tour Called Off



> According to *Sergi Ramos* of The Metal Circus, the much-anticipated debut performance by the new band calling itself *FEAR FACTORY*  featuring original *FF* members *Dino Cazares* (guitar) and *Burton C. Bell* (vocals) alongside bassist *Byron Stroud* (who played on the last two *FEAR FACTORY* albums in addition to touring and recording with *STRAPPING YOUNG LAD* and *ZIMMERS HOLE*) and legendary drummer *Gene Hoglan* (*DETHKLOK*, *STRAPPING YOUNG LAD*, *DARK ANGEL*, *DEATH*, *TESTAMENT*)  which was scheduled to take place earlier tonight (Sunday, June 21) at the *Metalway Festival* in Zaragoza, Spain was cancelled at the last minute, reportedly due to legal issues surrounding the use of the *FEAR FACTORY* name.
> 
> *UPDATE*: According to concert promoter *Marek Lieberberg Konzertagentur GmbH & Co.KG*, *FEAR FACTORY*'s entire German tour  which was supposed to take place between August 3 and August 12  has been called off.



 motherfuckers!
it looks as if it may be a possibility that Dino and co wont be able to play as Fear Factory, due to the legal battle with Xerox and Ray 

i think i shall be holding back on those australian tour tickets. it seems highly unlikely that things will work out before then


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2009)

They cancelled because they are working on new material.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 21, 2009)

Assuming that's true, some 'promoters' and 'reporters' are going to get beaten down quite royally... 

Jeff


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2009)

Straight from my source.


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> Straight from my source.



oooh really? :O
i thought that it was for the legal stuff cos it seems like it was a very last-minute thing to do 
if they are writing new material though. all can be forgiven


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2009)

Effigy of Sin said:


> oooh really? :O
> i thought that it was for the legal stuff cos it seems like it was a very last-minute thing to do
> if they are writing new material though. all can be forgiven





Ah, the fun of being a musician.


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 21, 2009)

tell your source that they should let me do a remix for the new album. there'll be some McDonalds coupons involved in this big industry deal 
or sexual favours... im good, either way...


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2009)

I'll pass it on.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jun 21, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Archetype?


archetype wasn't a terrible tone. it was... unique... kinda...

on transgression though it was just like he was banging away on a squier.


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2009)

kingpinMS3 said:


> archetype wasn't a terrible tone. it was... unique... kinda...
> 
> on transgression though it was just like he was banging away on a squier.



I thought Archetype was decent. Transgression was just awful. It was Krank, by the way.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 22, 2009)

The Archetype tone might have been pretty decent if the settings were toned down a little. I generally love the sound of a JMP-1 dialed in to dole out the heavy gain, but the tone was just so ridiculously scooped.


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2009)

Scoop on 10=


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Jun 22, 2009)

Gay. 

I liked COW, and Burton is almost as bad as Dave Mustaine when it comes to managing a band.

Definitely not stoked for this B.S.


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2009)

Atomic_gerbil said:


> Burton is almost as bad as Dave Mustaine when it comes to managing a band.



Really? Do tell.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 22, 2009)

Also, explain how this isn't an improvement over FF-lite. 

Say what you want about band management - those skills are easier to fix than songwriting ability, as far as I can tell.

Jeff


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2009)

Burton's not the band's manager, by the way.


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 22, 2009)

In the interview they did with metal hammer, Burton made mention that he "learned a few things" which led him to that choice of him and Dino reforming.
we dont exactly know what those things were, so im not gonna set the dogs loose, just yet. i mean Chris and Ray were the ones pushing to sell FF back in the time of Digimortal, according to Dino. we dont know what is going on behind the veil. im curious but im not sure if we'll find out any more


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 22, 2009)

kingpinMS3 said:


> archetype wasn't a terrible tone. it was... unique... kinda...
> 
> on transgression though it was just like he was banging away on a squier.



No I was just using Archetype as an example of COW having a good tone IMO, not saying it was bad.


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 22, 2009)

hmmm they just cancelled sonisphere too 
they sure arent making the fans happy with these shenanigans, aren't they?


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2009)

Ouch. I'm guessing it's to finish the album, I don't agree with scheduling shows like this and then cancelling them.


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 22, 2009)

im kinda wanting to know if they plan on cancelling the australian tour also. i wanted to secure tickets before they sell out (if they do, anyway) i'd feel like a ballsack if i bought them and they didnt come. i'd cry my little heart out and go back to listening to ace of base


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2009)

You'd be a ballsack if you went back to Ace Of Base.


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> You'd be a ballsack if you went back to Ace Of Base.



but did you see the sign...? 


NO, YOU DIDN'T!!!!


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2009)

You're right, I didn't.


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Jun 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> Really? Do tell.



Mustaine couldn't keep a member for shit, and Burton has the nerve to take the reins even though he wasn't the founding member of the band, and take the name? Sounds like pretty bad relationships going on. 



JBroll said:


> Also, explain how this isn't an improvement over FF-lite.
> 
> Say what you want about band management - those skills are easier to fix than songwriting ability, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Jeff



True, but FF didn't have any songwriting abilities to fix when COW was in the band. (Maybe some guitar tones)

I'm not a fan of Cazares. I like chug, don't get me wrong, especiall the machine gun triplets, but Dino takes it to a new level. It's just flat out annoying. I like COW because he had ideas, good ideas, and a much more dynamic playing style..


----------



## JBroll (Jun 22, 2009)

Mustaine kept the RIP lineup for quite some time, and it's not like all of their revolving-door problems were Mustaine's fault. There are plenty of bands with worse setups... Lars Ulrich didn't ban himself from life, Motley Crue didn't get rid of their guitarist, bassist, drummer, or vocalist quickly enough, Napalm Death... well, you know that story by now...

As for 'good ideas', I must direct you to pages 5, 6, and 7 of this thread, where my great and marvellous victory over Sebastian showed once and for all that Obsolete wins. To recap, in case you cannot bear to see such stunning presence, Resurrection is on Obsolete and not on any diet-FF album.

Jeff


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2009)

Atomic_gerbil said:


> Burton has the nerve to take the reins even though he wasn't the founding member of the band, and take the name? Sounds like pretty bad relationships going on.
> 
> True, but FF didn't have any songwriting abilities to fix when COW was in the band. (Maybe some guitar tones)
> 
> I'm not a fan of Cazares. I like chug, don't get me wrong, especiall the machine gun triplets, but Dino takes it to a new level. It's just flat out annoying. I like COW because he had ideas, good ideas, and a much more dynamic playing style..



Burton fired COW and Raymond because of some issues that he didn't want to deal with and that I'm not allowed to discuss. 

Plus, FF didn't have songwriting abilites to fix because Dino and Raymond wrote some incredible songs. 

You're entitled to your opinion, don't get me wrong, but you're definitely in the minority if you prefer the COW FF over the Dino FF.

So COW becomes the head man even though he was not only not a founding member but didn't even play on the 1st album and that's okay with you?


----------



## MTech (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm stoked on the new lineup but I heard there's some possible legal issues since before it was 3/4 of the band under the name and now it's 2/4 so basically there's probably going to be lawsuits etc. *Think I posted this before..but with the cancellations etc it raises an eyebrow to maybe it's from the legal BS*


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jun 22, 2009)

Atomic_gerbil said:


> Mustaine couldn't keep a member for shit, and Burton has the nerve to take the reins even though he wasn't the founding member of the band, and take the name? Sounds like pretty bad relationships going on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh good, i didn't know "flaba-flaba-flaaabbb" was a writing style. i guess i'm not entirely screwed.



Rick said:


> Burton fired COW and Raymond because of some issues that he didn't want to deal with and that I'm not allowed to discuss.
> 
> Plus, FF didn't have songwriting abilites to fix because Dino and Raymond wrote some incredible songs.
> 
> ...



I hope what i've heard is untrue. it could be entirely rumor, but it certainly would make me lose a lot of respect for COW and raymond.


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2009)

I do too just because I don't want these things that I've heard about to exist, no matter who it is.


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 23, 2009)

i have not heard any of this rumor technology which you speak of and im not going to try fishing it out of anyone either, im curious but meh, all i hope is that this mess gets sorted out soon. im hoping the new FF has a chance to continue. I mean Byron obviously had his reasons for siding with Burt on this one. i know the whole COW and Dino argument is a huge thing all around the FF fanbase.

I didn't mind Archetype, to be honest. when it came out, i enjoyed it. but in the end, i stopped listening to FF, because that album didnt have any lasting value for me. "Transgender" was an album i didnt listen to fully. i got half way through the 2nd track and turned it off, it was too painful to listen to. i know it was half finished as Mr COW had said a billion times. but even then, can you really pollish a turd? its still a turd and it still smells now 

the only metal band i love more than Classic FF is (surprise, surprise) Strapping Young Lad. I had been a huge fan since i met them back in 2003, when i heard that FF would be reforming with Byron still there as well as Gene, i was excited. the musicianship would be raised to a higher level.

i can only assume Raymond and COW are big on the cash. a mate of mine who knows Ray, says he is a big buisness-man. Gene, on the other hand, is someone who just loves making music. the guy states that it is his desire to try his best to wow people with the music he is involved with, he gets off on making great music. theres probably a giant white sack with a dollar sign on it, for this reformation to happen, but regardless, i would like to see this all pan out

if this court battle is a 2 on 2 situation, does it make any difference that Byron, who was in the previous lineup, is continuing with this reshuffle? 

plus if this all falls through, it screws up my big buisness plans with riding off the coattails of the band with a poorly executed remix 

ok, uncle Adrian found a new interview with Mr Dino, where he goes into some depth on the situation with FF, as well as the new Divine Heresey album thingy

PyroMusic.net - Interview of: Dino Cazares - Divine Heresy/Fear Factory


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 23, 2009)

Interesting that he doesn't even acknowledge Christian as a guitarist and instead refers to him as the bassist.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 23, 2009)

JBroll said:


> As for 'good ideas', I must direct you to pages 5, 6, and 7 of this thread, where my great and marvellous victory over Sebastian showed once and for all that Obsolete wins. To recap, in case you cannot bear to see such stunning presence, Resurrection is on Obsolete and not on any diet-FF album.
> 
> Jeff







Rick said:


> ... I'm not allowed to discuss...



Yes You are.. just with "special" people like Me 



Rick said:


> ...but you're definitely in the minority if you prefer the COW FF over the Dino FF...



Like... WOW... I can't imagine really... how someone can find any Dino's FF boring... IT IS FF.





Atomic_gerbil said:


> It's just flat out annoying. I like COW because he had ideas, good ideas, and a much more dynamic playing style..



For Real man ?? 

I can agree with the different playing style


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Jun 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> Burton fired COW and Raymond because of some issues that he didn't want to deal with and that I'm not allowed to discuss.
> 
> Plus, FF didn't have songwriting abilites to fix because Dino and Raymond wrote some incredible songs.
> 
> ...



You obviously know much more about this than I, and I don't care to delve for details, but honestly, I think COW deserves some more respect than he's getting. Whatever the reason... COW will still be my favorite FF guitarist. 

That's fine with me, as long as he's not kicking around the other members of the band like they are some sort of disposable bandmates. Again, I have no idea what the reason was for Burton's decision but I lack the interest to even ask.




kingpinMS3 said:


> oh good, i didn't know "flaba-flaba-flaaabbb" was a writing style. i guess i'm not entirely screwed.



Oh comon now. We're in a 7 string forum. flaba-flaba-flaaabbbb is no way to describe Post-Cazares FF. COW had a unique style, and granted, Transgression was pretty terrible. In my mind, at least it wasn't dugga dugga dugga... dugga dugga dugga.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 23, 2009)

Be not discouraged, Sebastian... your conversion is truly the high point of the thread.

The thread? Nay, the forum! The world!

Death to all those who oppose my vision most magnificent,
Jeff


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 23, 2009)

Atomic_gerbil said:


> COW will still be my favorite FF guitarist.





@Jeff - I didn't come up with a crushing reply so sorry for posting.


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 23, 2009)

i noticed also that dino couldnt count COW as a guitarist. im sure a lot of that is because Dino has the biggest grudge towards COW. he was the one who wanted to make FF softer and more diluted so he could "buy a house"

I mean, it always kinda annoyed me when people say "HOW CAN DINO DO THIS WHEN HE LEFT ALREADY?"

errr he didnt leave. the band disbanded and was reformed without him, theres a big difference there. Christian was not an original member. i think he came in late 1993 to play for the band and he didnt contribute until obsolete came about.

Dino states that within a few days, Burton is wanting to release his own version of events. im guessing that whatever rumours are floating around will be set free at this point anyways


----------



## El Caco (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow, Dino sure can talk


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 23, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Wow, Dino sure can talk


 this is now officially a soap opera and no longer about music.
im waiting to see which band members will be getting married next


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone would like to see FF with two guitarists ?


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 23, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Anyone would like to see FF with two guitarists ?



it would be a great idea for live play, especially. it would give a much more full sound.


----------



## cev (Jun 23, 2009)

Effigy of Sin said:


> ok, uncle Adrian found a new interview with Mr Dino, where he goes into some depth on the situation with FF, as well as the new Divine Heresey album thingy
> 
> PyroMusic.net - Interview of: Dino Cazares - Divine Heresy/Fear Factory



Haha, I love how much he slams Ray there. "Ray? Who needs Ray when we've got Gene fucking Hoglan man!"


----------



## JBroll (Jun 23, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Anyone would like to see FF with two guitarists ?



I don't know if they can find someone good on such short notice...

Jeff


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jun 23, 2009)

JBroll said:


> I don't know if they can find someone good on such short notice...
> 
> Jeff


i'll happily do it. not only do i play like dino, i look like him. he said i could be his younger brother


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 23, 2009)

kingpinMS3 said:


> i'll happily do it. not only do i play like dino, i look like him. he said i could be his younger brother



There's only room for one Dino in Fear Factory.

No, really. There's not enough room.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 23, 2009)

They were able to fit most of Tommy's ego up there with him...

Jeff


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 23, 2009)

Good point, though it was obviously very uncomfortably crowded.


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 23, 2009)

The Gauntlet - heavy metal news, reviews, interviews, concerts, setlists
Raymond has a few more words regarding Fear Factory...

This is all one big giant mess, theres nobody really speaking up about what has really happened here, im starting to become confused and emotional 
There is obviously some big shit here that we don't know about, which caused these events to unfold. I'm at a point now where im not quite sure what to believe.

somebody PM me about this shit i dont know and put my mind at ease 
if not, i will begin to remove items of clothing and post these pictures on this forum each day until my demands are met!


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2009)

Effigy of Sin said:


> The Gauntlet - heavy metal news, reviews, interviews, concerts, setlists
> Raymond has a few more words regarding Fear Factory...



"A desperation thing?" Uh, Divine Heresy isn't doing too bad so I can't see why this would be out desperation.

"It was bad enough that we had to get rid of Dino." Uh, Fear Factory broke up then reformed without him so you guys didn't get rid of him unless you've been lying this whole time about what happened. 

That girl shouldn't have done that interview, she's an idiot.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 24, 2009)

Sebastian said:


>




This. Thats NWS safe, not safe anywhere tbh.


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, that pic needs to come down.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 24, 2009)

I did not see the pic and from the sounds of it you are lucky 

After watching that interview my only reply is  Suck shit! The irony is sweet, so it was OK when it was done to Dino (and IMO Fear Factory was never Fear Factory without Dino), now it's Ray and COWs turn, suck it up babies, go do your Arkaea wannabe Fear Factory shit and leave the real Fear Factory alone because if you fuck the Australian tour up for me the drop bear I am going to send you will make you wish it was just hate mail.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 24, 2009)

s7eve said:


> I did not see the pic and from the sounds of it you are lucky
> 
> After watching that interview my only reply is  Suck shit! The irony is sweet, so it was OK when it was done to Dino (and IMO Fear Factory was never Fear Factory without Dino), now it's Ray and COWs turn, suck it up babies, go do your Arkaea wannabe Fear Factory shit and leave the real Fear Factory alone because if you fuck the Australian tour up for me the drop bear I am going to send you will make you wish it was just hate mail.



I keep forgetting this was done to Dino. One minute I'm like man I feel sorry for COW and Ray, then I'm like nah thats just desserts, then I'm like but Ray and Cow are good and so on.


Regardless, I will listen to anything Divine Heresy, Fear Factory of Arkaea put out.


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2009)

So let me get this straight. COW wasn't an original member and brought in later then made an "official" member as Ray has said the owners of FF, Inc. are Dino, COW, Burton, and Ray. Fine. Whatever. 

So then they breakup and reform without Dino. 

Wasn't Byron Stroud made an official member? Where is his cut?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 24, 2009)

Rick said:


> So let me get this straight. COW wasn't an original member and brought in later then made an "official" member as Ray has said the owners of FF, Inc. are Dino, COW, Burton, and Ray. Fine. Whatever.
> 
> So then they breakup and reform without Dino.
> 
> Wasn't Byron Stroud made an official member? Where is his cut?



If Byron was considered an official member, then Dino likely wasn't at that point. If Dino is still considered an official member, then Byron likely isn't. Either way, it's 2 vs 2. When they did what they did with Dino, it was a 3 vs 1 kind of thing. I can see where, at least from a legal standpoint, this situation is quite a bit different.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 24, 2009)

If they're really going to pull that 'legally Fear Factory has to have at least three members, two signature model instruments, parental consent, and eighteen original members present to sign all paperwork in blood' bullshit I'd love to see how it flies in their faces... but if we really want this to end we should just have Red Storm sign for another few thousand boring ambient game noises and get Cypress Hill headlining in Europe again.

Jeff


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> If Byron was considered an official member, then Dino likely wasn't at that point. If Dino is still considered an official member, then Byron likely isn't. Either way, it's 2 vs 2. When they did what they did with Dino, it was a 3 vs 1 kind of thing. I can see where, at least from a legal standpoint, this situation is quite a bit different.



Touche. 

I'm anxiously awaiting Burton's statement.


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

i dont see how a picture of a sexy fat shirtless man holding his fat could have me in such deep shit, but oh well  sorry guys...

in other news. Fear Factory cancelled their australian tour dates today. no big surprise there...

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FEAR FACTORY Explains Tour Cancellation

official statement regarding the cancellation of their tour.
i dont know whats going on with these guys anymore. ive been a big fan for years, but im so over not knowing whats going on and why things have panned out the way they have. its almost a year until the new album is meant to be released, anyway. its a long time to wait for the new music to surface.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 25, 2009)

Effigy of Sin said:


> i dont see how a picture of a sexy fat shirtless man holding his fat could have me in such deep shit, but oh well  sorry guys...



Simple, people want to open a page up and see that at work. It generallt doesn't go down well. But good for removing it.


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2009)

^Where do you work where people want to see that pic? 


Effigy of Sin said:


> i dont see how a picture of a sexy fat shirtless man holding his fat could have me in such deep shit, but oh well  sorry guys...
> 
> in other news. Fear Factory cancelled their australian tour dates today. no big surprise there...
> 
> ...



I think the album will be released in the fall, but don't quote me on it. 

Believe me, I'm very sorry to see that they are cancelling these tour dates but I really think it'll be worth it. If they toured now, the album wouldn't come out until probably spring/summer of next year.


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 25, 2009)

THEY F*CKING CANCELLED THE SHOW I BOUGHT TICKETS FOR FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

lame  still fear factory rules hope they work it out


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

well i hope they move forward with the album, its just a sad situation.
Burt still hasnt said anything yet, regarding this whole situation.
i hope he comes out with his statement soon, im curious to know what he will and wont be telling us


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2009)

It's looking like the album will be released early next year.


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

i cant think of any band i could possibly hope to see release an album than these guys, besides Devin Townsend's "Deconstruction" album.
Thats it, im keeping these mcdonalds coupons for myself. they just lost the deal of the century


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2009)

How about you send them to me for helping get all of this great info?


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 25, 2009)

Now I've thought about it I actually think it's better that FF are going to work on a new album and cancelled cause if they just played some dates it would seem like a cash in reunion to some people and you know what music is like there will always be some asshole claiming that a band has "seen better days" or "are only doing this to grab a quick buck" etc.

To me it's daft to complain about things at present because as of mid 2008 it seemed like FF were over and I don't know what it's been like for some of you guys in other countries but when they've toured the last two albums in the UK the venues have gotten smaller and smaller and I found it real heartbreaking to see them play a hall at my local uni when I know that in the past they've sold out the theatre across the street.

We've gone from the band having little future at all to the band being reignited in a way which most of us didn't think possible and I think that's amazing. 
So I'm looking forward to this album and hope that it will serve as a big fuck you to all the doubters in the press and the portion of fans who gave up on them in the past and I want it to be the album that puts them back in their place as the innovators of audio violence. 





HOLY FUCKING SHIT!...........MICHAEL JACKSON IS DEAD!!??


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

Rick said:


> How about you send them to me for helping get all of this great info?



if you manage to convince them to show us some rehearsal video footage to stop us from rioting, then you will get all the McD's coupons and even a signed photo of myself included


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!...........MICHAEL JACKSON IS DEAD!!??



Wow, ADD much?


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 26, 2009)

Rick said:


> Wow, ADD much?



I'm sorry man couldn't help it as I was just finishing my sentence as the newsflash hit.


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2009)

My girlfriend does the same thing, we'll be having some in depth conversation and then out of nowhere, "holy shit, did I tell you what happened to me today?"


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 26, 2009)

I hate it when people dont pause in between sentences and each sentence is about something else. Its like SLOW THE FUCK DOWN, ONE THING AT A TIME YO


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2009)

Zoltta said:


> I hate it when people dont pause in between sentences and each sentence is about something else. Its like SLOW THE FUCK DOWN, ONE THING AT A TIME YO



They're called noobs.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2009)

Wonder how old that pic is?


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 26, 2009)

From Byron's wedding  I dont know when it was ...


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2009)

Bet it's not happy time anymore.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 27, 2009)

Sebastian said:


>



COW looks stoned


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2009)

What a shock.


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 28, 2009)

the look on COW is kinda like 
"Fuck Yeah! i just sold another Free Dinky on myspace. im smoking a big-ass rock tonight "


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2009)

Kinda does actually.


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2009)

*SUPER MEGA UPDATE:*

So Raymond recently did an interview here: Raymond Herrera of Arkaea | Interviews | Rock My Monkey

Burton was then given his opportunity to clear the air here: Burton C Bell of Fear Factory | Interviews | Rock My Monkey

Enjoy!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 4, 2009)

Oooh tah for that man much appreciated.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow...what a clusterfuck.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know who to believe so I'm just going to carry on listening to both


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 4, 2009)

ANyone wanna give me the gist of it? I can't listen at the moment, nor do I have hours to spare listening to grown men squabble


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2009)

Burton doesn't want to have COW's wife as FF's manager anymore considering she and Raymond have been carrying on some funny business.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 4, 2009)

Rick said:


> Burton doesn't want to have COW's wife as FF's manager anymore considering she and Raymond have been carrying on some funny business.



This whole story could quite easily be an episode of Eastenders.


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm to assume that's a Brit thing?


----------



## Jackson12s (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, British soap


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2009)

Kinda thought so. 

Who the fuck put a tag "Saint Rick the Backwards?"


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 4, 2009)

So much drama.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 4, 2009)

Rick said:


> Burton doesn't want to have COW's wife as FF's manager anymore considering she and Raymond have been carrying on some funny business.



Maybe that´s the reason why COW is always stoned... ewwwww....


----------



## F1Filter (Aug 4, 2009)

So this Christy Priske will go down in history as the Yoko Ono of Industrial Metal? 

It's really sad to see that things have deteriorated to this. Burton sounded both reluctant and agitated that he had to speak out on any of these issues. It looks like the chances of ever seeing the classic lineup together again are over.


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2009)

^ 

I would have loved to see the old lineup back together.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 4, 2009)

So it's like the Sepultura breakup all over again, eh? Tell Dino I'm totally on board for the Cazares Conspiracy album in 2023


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2009)

Rick said:


> Kinda thought so.
> 
> Who the fuck put a tag "Saint Rick the Backwards?"



A total genius. 



DDDorian said:


> So it's like the Sepultura breakup all over again, eh? Tell Dino I'm totally on board for the Cazares Conspiracy album in 2023



Bam.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 5, 2009)

Rick said:


> Kinda thought so.
> 
> Who the fuck put a tag "Saint Rick the Backwards?"



I believe that was me. You'll see a few of those around.

Jeff


----------



## Rick (Aug 5, 2009)

I believe I knew it was you, more of a rhetorical question.


----------



## Gamba (Aug 5, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> So it's like the Sepultura breakup all over again, eh? Tell Dino I'm totally on board for the Cazares Conspiracy album in 2023


  +10000


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Aug 5, 2009)

I wonder if Christian knew about Christy fucking Raymond.

Next: on "As the Buzzsaw turns..."


----------



## Rick (Aug 5, 2009)

If he knew, I'm surprised that they're still playing together. I'd leave in a minute if that happened to me.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 5, 2009)

Rick said:


> *SUPER MEGA UPDATE:*
> 
> So Raymond recently did an interview here: Raymond Herrera of Arkaea | Interviews | Rock My Monkey
> 
> ...



Heh, I know Mark Carras, the owner of the site & the interviewer.


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Aug 10, 2009)

Its nice to have the other side of the story surface.
i think given Burt's striaght shooting nature, i wouldnt imagine that he'd be talking shit on this one. i mean when the money question came up, he did not simply say no. i guess it was a combination of personal conflict, as well as proecting the "buisness"
I'd much rather see a Fear Factory that is excited and ready to release some punishing music instead of a tired old band willing to release anything to make a bit more cash.
this is definitely one of the strangest stories in modern metal that i can remember


----------



## shaneroo (Aug 10, 2009)

the infection has been returned..... the soul of this machine has....... uh.... whatever..


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2009)

^Nice.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 6, 2009)

FEAR FACTORY playing 2 dates in South America

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FEAR FACTORY: Colombia Date Announced

Hellyeah !


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 17, 2009)

> 1) Fear Factory now features original members Dino Cazares (guitar) and Burton C. Bell (vocals) alongside bassist Byron Stroud (who played on the last two Fear Factory albums) and drummer Gene Hoglan (Dethlok, Strapping Young Lad, Testament and more).
> 
> 2) There will be a new Fear Factory album in February 2010.
> 
> ...



Metal Hammer Blog Archive 7 Things We Didn&#8217;t Know About Fear Factory Yesterday


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info man


----------



## Pauly (Oct 17, 2009)

Cool, let's hope it's less Digimortal and more Demanufacture!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 17, 2009)

Pauly said:


> Cool, let's hope it's less Digimortal and more Demanufacture!



:O Digimortal is an awesome album!


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 17, 2009)

Pauly said:


> Cool, let's hope it's less Digimortal and more Demanufacture!



here we go again 

Digimortal is SOOO underrated ... It's a Great album ! like all FF (or all Dino FF to some   ) but hey...


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 18, 2009)

Pauly said:


> Cool, let's hope it's less Digimortal and more Demanufacture!



Well, since it was being compared to Soul of a New machine and Obsolete, I don't think it will sound much like Digimortal.



vampiregenocide said:


> :O Digimortal is an awesome album!



It had some great songs on it, but it also had some pretty awful moments.


----------



## lucasreis (Oct 18, 2009)

If it sounds like Obsolete, it's full of motherfucking WIN right there.

ps: I also love Digimortal, great record, great tone...


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2009)

Damn. I'm gone for 4 days and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## JBroll (Oct 18, 2009)

What? Is Sebastian acting uppity again?

Jeff


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 18, 2009)

Holy shit, co produced by Rhys Fulber? I've gotta hear this one  Front Line Assembly FTMFW


----------



## JBroll (Oct 19, 2009)

... and we have a troll.

Jeff


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 19, 2009)

^ Aren't trolls supposed to be random and comical in their annoyance? This guy's just a tool


----------



## JBroll (Oct 19, 2009)

How improbable is it that someone so hilariously incapable of forming a proper sentence could actually post something of relevance to a thread?

(Answer: highly. Usually that level of incompetence is only in present in teenagers and formerly-crack-addicted fundagelicals, neither of whom tend to be even remotely capable of doing anything right, so this is more easily explained by statistical outliers than any approximation of coherent thought. He is, however, a tool as well.)

Jeff


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 19, 2009)

JBroll said:


> What? Is Sebastian acting uppity again?
> 
> Jeff



no


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 19, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^ Aren't trolls supposed to be random and comical in their annoyance? This guy's just a tool



+1


I grow more and more psyched for this album  I don't think Fear Factory will disappoint.


----------



## El Caco (Oct 19, 2009)

Mischa you're such a troll 

See what I did there


----------



## Rick (Oct 19, 2009)

I was thinking, "Mischa's not a troll." 

Anyway, I'm stoked about the release. Maybe he can slip me an advance copy.


----------

